# The ask the below member a question thread?



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Then they answer it and ask another question

I will start

What is your favourite wrestling move?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RKO

Who is your favourite wrestler?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn

Do you love The Big Dog?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a German Shepherd, he's a pretty big dog. So yes :reigns2

What's your favorite food?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

If I had to choose one type I'd probably go with Steak.

Do you think Itachi>Jiraiya?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've literally never heard of those anime characters a single time in my life.

If you could make one decision for WWE creative, and only one, what would it be? And you can't say "I'd replace Vince", it has to be regarding a wrestler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would make Asuka the SmackDown Women's Champion for the rest of 2018.

Who is Darkman?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr Peyton Westlake

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seventeen

What is the mind?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Peyton Westlake

I must be here sleepwalking... mustn't I?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I would make Asuka the SmackDown Women's Champion for the rest of 2018.


You'd make her the SmackDown womens champion for the rest of 2018 over the Raw womens champion for the rest of 2018? Over main eventing WrestleMania and beating Ronda Rousey? 

The SmackDown womens title means that much to you?

____________________________

Yes, you must be.

Who is your favourite character in Injustice 2?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Either Atrocitus, Dr Fate or Catwoman.

What is your favourite video game franchise?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll take it. (Y)

Mass Effect. Sans Andromeda, of course.

Same question.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want a belt around her waist. Just went with what seems feasible to me. 

Harley











EDIT:

Probably Darkstalkers or Metroid. 

Who's the black private dick that's a sex machine to all the chicks?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Don't Know......

What is the difference between the taste of Coca Cola and Pepsi if you know the real answer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coke is stronger. There's more carbonation. I couldn't tell the difference for years but my taste buds developed enough to sense it.

What's your favourite movie?



> I want a belt around her waist. Just went with what seems feasible to me.


It didn't have to be feasible, that was the point of the question. You got to make the choice, lol.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Goodfellas

Who's your favourite actor of all time?



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Don't Know......
> 
> What is the difference between the taste of Coca Cola and Pepsi if you know the real answer?


The answer to this is that Pepsi's sweeter and has more citrus. Coke on the other hand has more of a "spiced" palette with a heavy vanilla taste and more salts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Don't Know......


SHAFT!










Vincent Price or Lon Chaney Sr.

Poe or Lovecraft?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good choice.

Sam Jackson. I know he plays himself in every movie, but the dude is so much fun. 

EDIT - I don't know. Poe? 

Favourite character in a movie this year?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanos

Are Mondays *REALLY* that bad?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange

EDIT:

Nah.

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know. Do blades run?

Favourite tv character?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Omar Little

Favourite TV series?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia Addams

EDIT: 

Oy!

Twilight Zone, The Simpsons, or The Addams Family

Favorite musical?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess it's Sweeney Todd, since that's the only one I've really seen.

Speaking of Blade Runner. When you're watching a movie and they tell you it takes place in the future, but the technology and look is clearly vastly outdated by our standards, do you start coming up with weird rationalizations to justify it like "well, maybe it's in an alternate universe"?

Because I do. It bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tough one.... either High Society if that counts or if not Grease.

To answer Tyrion's question about outdated tech in sci-fi I generally just rationalise it that at some point in the near future something happens that causes a regression in our tech levels that has only recovered so far by the later future of the movie. Gets a little messed up with stuff like Prometheus where the prequel has infinitely better tech than the sequel though. 

Favourite movie GENRE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superhero films. If that doesn't count as a genre, despite the fact that it has its own article on Wikipedia, then it would be comedy.

Least favourite character on your favourite show?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka from WWE SmackDown Live

Favourite YouTuber?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TheHodgeTwins & xChaseMoney

Favorite video game character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope that wasn't serious and was just an attempt to troll me.

John Campea. I could say Collider because of the Movie Trivia Schmoedown, but that's more my favourite show on Youtube as opposed to one individual person. Campea is fantastic when it comes to talking about the latest movie news. 

EDIT - Urdnot Wrex.










Worst tasting food you've ever had?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There is a plant here in Peru that grows in the lakes, Cochayuyo, one day they made a stew with it as they saw the recipe on tv, it was horrible.

Worst drink you ever had


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beer. Judge me if you want, I personally think it tastes like a pile of shit.

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Put someone into a Genjutsu and take it off them I guess.

Do you believe in life after death?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah

Do you believe in The Shield?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I believe in 1/3'rd of The Shield, so by the law of percentage, no.

Biggest waste of a talent in WWE history?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Red Rooster

Most overrated talent in WWE history?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Believe it or not Kelly Kelly.

New Zealand or Australia?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Obviously New Zealand!! 

Do you play games on your phone, or do you not buy into all that shit?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Not at all. I don't even have a personal smartphone just my work one. 

Smartphone/tablet technology or actual computer technology?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loaded question. I'll split it into categories.

Undeserved push - Roman Reigns

Popularity - Hulk Hogan

Mic skills - Roddy Piper

Ring skills - AJ Styles

EDIT - Wow, I got the fuck Ninja'd out of me.

This is what happens when you think too hard.

Computer.

Most correctly rated talent in WWE history? (it's Stone Cold...)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Shawn Michaels

Most entertaining non-wrestler in WWE history?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paul Heyman. Easy. 

Over or under 50% that Aquaman is actually good?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

For me personally? Under, but I'm a comic book purist who's notoriously hard to please. Edging to just over for the mass market because people like the actor and I know a lot of people who enjoyed his Justice League portrayal. 

Red Dead Redemption series or Grand Theft Auto series?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually hated his portrayal in Justice League. I'm hoping he tones it down a little in this film.

Grand Theft Auto. It would be hard to pick Red Dead unless it was literally my favourite game ever, which it's not, given that only one game has been released. I just think GTA is brilliant. The way they satirize American culture has had me in stitches more times than I can count.

How many people who have never won the WWE or Universal Championship will win it in 2019?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Two

Who is the better GM right now? Paige or Kurt Angle?


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

I'd still say Angle, I find Paige really tough to watch. Almost feels like a turned up to 11 parody of a GM.

Who do you think are the current full time WWE wrestlers that will become the HHH/Rock/Brock kinda part timer stars in 10 years ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roman, Seth, Dean, Braun Strowman, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt, although he'll be a midcard part timer unless they do the right thing and start pushing him like they used to. AJ Styles is already 40 so I can't see him doing it, Joe, probably the same as Styles, Nakamura will be back in Japan, Bryan is almost certainly out of the question for age and health reasons. Randy Orton is kind of already doing it, so he's out.

Maybe Mcintyre if he's pushed as a huge star. The Shield, Braun, Owens, Wyatt and Mcintyre.

Favourite candy?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sherbet Dip.

What is your favourite year for Video Games? The best overall year in terms of releases.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

2007

Who's your favorite video game villian?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Albert Wesker.

Lancer or Hammerburst?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine

Least favorite MCU film?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Beer. Judge me if you want, I personally think it tastes like a pile of shit.


Wow, finally something we can agree on, I fucking hate beer.

Ninja'd lol

Probably The Dark World or Ragnarok, they were awful and made a mockery of Thor, the fact they turn the Ragnarok saga into a comedy is something I can't understand

Favorite wrestling promotion? It can be anyone, from any period of time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Late 90's WWF. 

Worst pain (physical, not emotional) you've ever felt?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ATV accident. My skull was cracked open. Have a scar on my forehead. Guess I really am the Phantom...

Doctor Strange or Doctor Fate? :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr Strange

Happiest moment in your life so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When I accepted Jesus Christ as my savior. Fight me atheists. 8*D You can't imagine how it feels if you don't believe in it and haven't experienced it, it's better than any feeling in the world.

Favourite type of pizza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mushroom and sausage.

Asuka: great wrestler or greatest wrestler?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greatest. 

Are you a fan of "so bad it's good" entertainment, like The Room, or do you just cringe at anything bad?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am a fan. Robot Monster will forever be one of my favorite films.

Do you believe that children are the future? If so, how do we stop them?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea. :side:

What's the angriest you've ever been at a comic book movie change? Something that was not to your expectations of the character and you just went "NO! GOD DAMN THEM!"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not sure. Scarlet Witch and Leto Joker were both rather disappointing interpretations of characters I adore. Maybe Cloud Galactus from Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer?

Is there a comic book movie change that you think was an improvement?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure there's many, but I'll take an example from a bad movie, just to prove that even horrible movies have their gold mines. I was fully behind Zack Snyders decision in Batman v Superman to give Batman a voice modulator to hide his voice. I have never understood why Batman has been written as somebody who changes his voice when he puts on the costume. Even the animated series did this. 

Batman is a BILLIONAIRE. This is not a man who should be voice acting. He is perfectly capable of hiding his voice. It's so bad in the Nolan movies, it's embarrassing. I don't know how something that horrible got through in movies that were operating at such a high level. Batman has a device in his cowl that can scan every cell phone in the city, but he can't modify his voice and has to talk to criminals like he's going through a bad cold.

I'll just ask the same question to see what you come up with.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll just repeat what he said.

Continue on...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Which comic movie change was an improvement?

The whole Civil War conflict in CA: Civil War. Tony was far more reasonable than he was in the comic and wasn't trying to be Dr Doom Version 2. Cap's reasoning was also sound. Even more is the fact that the whole thing was made worse by someone on the outside to destroy the Avengers and actually was successful made the whole thing less of a pile of bullshit that the original comics was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You didn't ask a question.

I'll continue.

Why does everybody hate this thread? Start giving it some activity for fucks sake. I like this one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know. It's cool...

Anime or horror?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Horror.

How depressed are you at the fact it's Monday tomorrow? :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not very.

What is it that disturbs you, Stephen?


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

im not stephen

are you a morning person or a night person?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Night more often than not.

Do you like Autumn more than the other three seasons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah! That's Halloween time!










Who is the best female wrestler in the world and why is she Asuka?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It is Becky Lynch or Alexa Bliss depending how you would rate their craft in the business.

Asuka is a secondary choice and the reason why is because she's Asuka.

Is Blue your favorite color?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My favorite color is Asuka.

What is your favorite movie monster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I suppose it depends what your definition of movie monster is. There's probably some monster in the MCU I could get around this question with as a loophole, but I can't think of any. I'll say either Jason Voorhees or Freddy Krueger. One of the two.

What the hell do you see in Becky Lynch? :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She was really nice when I talked to her at that Mick Foley show...

Io Shirai or Charlotte Flair? Why?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair. Best in the World. 

Heel or face?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Face


Whats the most embarrassing story about yourself you can remember?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> She was really nice when I talked to her at that Mick Foley show...
> 
> Io Shirai or Charlotte Flair? Why?


So being nice is now a substitute for entertainment? Half the roster is "nice". I was kinda looking for a real reason...

I can't think of one, and I would't want to tell it anyway. Pass. It was never specified that I had to answer the question. :shrug

What's your favourite movie of the year?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think people like her goofy sense of humor and cheerful demeanor. She has that "adorkable" thing going on. Plus, she's a decent wrestler.

Infinity War.

Batman or Iron Man?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Batman

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I think people like her goofy sense of humor and cheerful demeanor. She has that "adorkable" thing going on. Plus, she's a decent wrestler.
> 
> Infinity War.
> 
> Batman or Iron Man?


Funny, Balor has a cheerful demeanor, a goofy sense of humor and is a much better wrestler than Becky and nobody likes him...

Being a "decent" wrestler (and decent would be the operative word, nothing special at all) and acting like a moron doesn't explain her being the most popular wrestler in the company. Plus, she's less attractive than someone like Alexa Bliss, so it can't be explained with looks either.

Batman by a million miles. 

EDIT - Because love is for fools.....I guess. I don't fucking know.

When Vince McMahon is out of power, will WWE manage to make one good decision per year or more?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't. Because when the devil wants to dance with you, you better say never, because a dance with the devil might last you forever.






Who's the worst wrestler of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Funny, Balor has a cheerful demeanor, a goofy sense of humor and is a much better wrestler than Becky and nobody likes him...
> 
> Being a "decent" wrestler (and decent would be the operative word, nothing special at all) and acting like a moron doesn't explain her being the most popular wrestler in the company. Plus, she's less attractive than someone like Alexa Bliss, so it can't be explained with looks either.


I don't think she's quite as popular as you think. Most of her fans seem to be internet smarks. 

After years of people like Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie, an affable girl with a geeky style and in-ring talent probably feels like a breath of fresh air to a lot of people.

P.S. Asuka is still her superior. 

Maybe Big Cass? I'm not sure.

Who is the most underappreciated wrestler of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I don't think she's quite as popular as you think. Most of her fans seem to be internet smarks.


Internet smarks are all that's left.



> After years of people like Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie, an affable girl with a geeky style and in-ring talent probably feels like a breath of fresh air to a lot of people.


Her level of "in ring talent" is nowhere near high enough to warrant the praise she gets. As for being "affable and geeky", is acting like an idiot who makes bad puns about tea what passes for fun nowadays?



> P.S. Asuka is still her superior.


Not according to most fans. Which is why I'm trying to get to the bottom of this. Asuka is clearly better than her in every aspect, other than English promos. Not even promos, just English promos, and not as far as she should be, considering Asuka barely speaks the language.

Most underappreciated wrestler of all time is Asuka, but to give another answer, Bray Wyatt. The way they've destroyed him is criminal and dumbfounding as fuck. At least he got the belt, though.

Greatest wrestler of all time besides the obvious answer of Asuka?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton :grin2:

Nah, I love her, but she isn't nowhere near the conversation of the best

My favorite of all time is Kane, but I wouldn't consider him as the best either. Probably, of the ones I've seen, I would say Okada.

What is the first wrestling match you remember?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Her level of "in ring talent" is nowhere near high enough to warrant the praise she gets. As for being "affable and geeky", is acting like an idiot who makes bad puns about tea what passes for fun nowadays?


Yeah. As someone who is a part-time magician and has worked with far more successful magicians, many people seem to respond positively to bad puns. Some folks find them endearing. 

Maybe Jushin Thunder Liger?

EDIT:

Ooooh. Probably something with Hogan. Not sure.

Best comedy movie of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, some folks need to know talent. And by some, I mean literally the entire WWE fanbase, and the WWE themselves.

Best comedy of all time, hmmm. Clerks is really high on my list. My favourite line in a movie is from Clerks. Naked Gun: From The Files of Police Squad is a classic. I like My Fellow Americans quite a bit, as it makes me laugh a ton for some reason. I guess I'll say Naked Gun, without thinking it through too much. I'll have to watch them all again. 

Favourite song?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure, there are several, mostly Nickelback songs lol. Savin me, Good Times Gone, Pusher, Mistake, Leader of Men, etc.

Black from Pearl Jam and Hurt by Johnny Cash are high on the list as well, some japanese animes opening themes are pretty good as well.

Favorite pizza topping


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mushrooms. 

Favorite novel?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin

If you had to give up one body part to live, which one would you be most willing to live without?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My right ear. If that's not substantial enough then I would choose my left hand as it is rather useless. The right side of me is way dominant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No fucking idea.

Why do you keep posting things that aren't funny instead of asking real questions?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm not really sure ask Shiv.

Do you like YouTuber Markiplier?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Who's your favourite character in Red Dead Redemption? As I'm going through the game again for the second installment, it seems prudent to ask.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No fucking idea.
> 
> Why do you keep posting things that aren't funny instead of asking real questions?


Because humor is subjective and I found it funny.

Do you prefer the books or tv show for _Game of Thrones_?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I prefer the show, just because of the way I consume media, but the books are objectively the correct answer and are vastly superior.

Have you ever actually listened to an episode of the podcast I always post in my sig?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Listening to my first one now. 

The Joker or Doctor Doom?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Joker

Favourite sport?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrestling

Favorite superhero?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman from The Dark Knight trilogy

How did you come across this forum?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was searching for Asuka talk, found this forum.

Christmas or Halloween?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Forgive me, Jesus. 

Halloween. I don't like Christmas, either as a commercial holiday or a Christian one, as I'm a particularly shitty, hellbound Christian and don't spend any time actually doing something important and worshipping. I prefer to piss about and have fun, and Halloween is fun.

Favourite genre of music?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Forgive me, Jesus.
> 
> Halloween. I don't like Christmas, either as a commercial holiday or a Christian one, as I'm a particularly shitty, hellbound Christian and don't spend any time actually doing something important and worshipping. I prefer to piss about and have fun, and Halloween is fun.
> 
> Favourite genre of music?


Metal

How many wrestling dvd's do you own.

My bad wasn't meant to quote you.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Zero

Origins behind username?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

By my count, 44. I'm sure it's more than that, though. I haven't bought a wrestling DVD in years, though.

EDIT - Self explanatory.

The origin of the name everybody calls me, Pyro, I don't even know. I think I was just trying to come up with something and I thought it sounded cool. :shrug

Do you own every season of Game of Thrones on Blu Ray, or do you deserve 20 lashes? :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you a Deadpool fan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. A mark.

I just realized nobody answered my question about Red Dead, so I'll ask again.

Who's your favourite character in Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bonnie MacFarlane

Favorite fighting game character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erron Black, discounting characters that weren't created in fighting games, such as DC characters, obviously.

Favourite poster on WF?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Favorite actress?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cate Blanchett

Favourite actor?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lon Chaney Sr.

Breaking Bad or The Sopranos?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Breaking Bad I guess. Both shows were overrated, but Breaking Bad has kept itself in my memory longer. I do remember Sopranos season 4 being great, but I can't tell you anything about it. Plus the ending was awful. 

Favourite director?


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Martin Scorsese.

Trolley problem. Would you pull the lever?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, I would pull the lever.

Favourite wrestling video game?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

From memory WWE Smackdown Here comes the pain

Favourite feud in wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin vs McMahon

Favourite moment in WWE history?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I know it may sound weird now but as a kid I absolutely loved this and because Austin was my fav of all time you just felt every bit of it. JR going fucking crazy selling the shit out of this just made it feel extra special. 

OH HE'S WALKING HE'S TALKING BMF WALK 

To be most Austin moments for me would be on my greatest moments list.  





Favourite wrestler of all time?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

WWE Kurt Angle or TNA Kurt Angle?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

WWE Kurt Angle

MCU or DCEU?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

MCU

Jack Nicholson or Meryl Streep?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack.

Cheetos or Doritos?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doritos

Favourite Sandbox Games?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA, Assassins Creed until they turned into a fucking RPG (just as they finally get to Ancient Greece. Thanks for robbing me of the ability to play that, you fuckheads.), the Arkham games, Red Dead.

Which brand is worse, Raw or SmackDown?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Raw. However Smackdown has been pretty stale with that long AJ title reign. Hopefully Joe takes that belt soon.

Favourite TV show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not going to happen. Vince McMahon hates fans and refuses to give us anything nice. To me, SmackDown is worse because they're fucking over the people I care about more.

Game of Thrones

Favourite animated show?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

90s Spider-Man: The Animated Series. I might be a little biased since I grew up with that show.

Are you excited about upcoming Venom movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. Venom without Spider-Man is stupid. Not to mention, I've heard Carnage, my favourite Spider-Man character, is probably only in this as a cameo at the end to set up the sequel, only there won't be a sequel after this bombs, because Sony can't make a decent movie without Marvels help.

Could Vince McMahon book Jesus as a babyface?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus would probably get booed within 2 months of his debut, or just no reaction

Favourite meat?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken, probably.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No, I don't.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke. Pepsi sucks lol.

Do you like getting up early or do you hate it?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I always get up early. So I guess I like it.

What city are you from?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

New York

Uncharted or Tomb Raider


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted by far. There's far, far more personality in it. I played the Tomb Raider reboot and couldn't believe how dry all the characters were. It was like an Uncharted game with all the charm stripped away from it.

Do you agree with that statement? :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think so.

Do you enjoy opera?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Could Vince McMahon book Jesus as a babyface?


"Jesus, no! Stop staring at James Ellsworth!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, I don't like Opera

Hottest woman alive right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka.

FIGHT ME. 


Favorite horror film?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Psycho. I do like most of the classic Universal horror films, though.

Favourite superhero?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Favorite supervillain?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker, I guess. There are so many that I like. It's really tough.

Favourite action film(s)?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Commando
Terminator 2
Predator
Die Hard

Favourite actor?*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Min-sik Choi

Who is your favourite rapper and why its Pink Guy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It actually is Pink Guy when he's doing his porn title rap or horrible comments. Pink Guy reads horrible comments is AMAZING. 






God damn. :heston

I'm not somebody who's ever found Filthy Frank funny or worth watching, but those are exceptions.

Favourite actual rapper, Eminem, of course.

Did you listen to the video I posted in this post? Because you need to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep. Several times. It's still funny.

Why did you force me to revive this thread? Or alternatively, since you probably won't want to answer that, just say what the last movie you watched was...


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Panther

Can Pyro reach 100,000 posts and when do you think it will happen?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, he can. Within the next 2 years, probably.

Favourite Mortal Kombat character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Favourite Street Fighter character?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Vega

ass or boobs?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boobs

Worst Superhero Show you have seen


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

the cape from couple of years ago I guess.

favourite metal band?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> the cape from couple of years ago I guess.
> 
> favourite metal band?


Shit, I forgot that show even existed. I would have picked Birds of Prey.

Anyway, right now probably Sabaton

Music genre you can't stand


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trap

Favorite book?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Storm_of_Swords

Favourite tv show no longer on the air?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

There are bunch of but the Sarah Connor Chronicles came to mind first.

the absolute favourite youtuber of yours?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Campea. Great movie news channel, check it out. Really informative, cool guy.

I could say Mr. Sunday Movies, because Mr. Sunday Movies is the GOAT (Literally, if you know his persona), but I consider him more of a podcaster now, even though he is a Youtuber. He bounces better off Mason.

What wrestler that you don't like would you say merits a better position on the card than they have?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka

Favorite game for phone/tablets


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

8 Ball Pool

Favorite subject during school?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't set that up to be the answer, but thank you.

My answer is Cesaro.

The only games I've ever played on phone or tablet have been Angry Birds and Cody Cross, which is a word game. I'll say Angry Birds. 

EDIT - Whoops.

History

What's the dumbest reason you have for not liking a wrestler?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

hmmm. Such a weird question. I'm having a hard time tbh. But I guess that wrestler's fan base. Not the most original answer but yes, it is actually dumb to start disliking a performer because of their fans.

If this is Tyrion, what is yours? If not, do you believe in the judgement day?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I very much believe in Judgment Day as described in the Book of Revelations, and it saddens me, because the vast majority of people are fucked. Myself included.

My dumbest reason for hating a wrestler is hating Charlotte for ending Asuka's streak. Now don't get me wrong, I never saw anything in Charlotte before, but she was just there. Now I spew venom at her for no reason, which is stupid. I know it wasn't her decision, and in the past I've said, "well, she should've refused to win", but that's stupid and just an excuse to complain. I can't help it, though. I'm always going to associate her with the downfall of Asuka's career before she could attain success. 

Undertaker for the same reason. I threw away my Undertaker fan card when he beat Bray. Now, even though it's dumb to hate a wrestler because of one decision, in this case, I feel more justified, because I fully believe that Undertaker, unlike Charlotte, could have chosen to put Bray Wyatt over, because he's the fucking Undertaker, and he didn't.

The fanbase would be second. I don't consider it as dumb, but one of the reasons I dislike Styles and Becky so much is because of their fanbase. Mostly it's taking better peoples spots, but the fanbase definitely adds to it.

What's the last thing Vince McMahon has done that was actually smart?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

great answer. I also don't like certain guys because of that. I know that I will never like Braun (tho I've never liked him before too) after how he ran through Owens.

booking Asuka to win first ever Women RR. Then he fucked it up but yeah.

why facebook lost its luster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know, I've never liked Facebook. Because Facebook is.....I don't know, whatever trouble Zuckerberg was in recently. I heard he was in shit, I didn't bother to remember why. I think it was data related or something.

I don't hate Braun, because I don't think he ruined Owens career. I think Owens is in exactly the same spot he always would've been in. If anybody is to blame for his career trajectory, it's Roman, because he's holding down.....everyone. 

Favourite type of cheese?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gouda

Do you read/enjoy comics from the Silver Age?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Correct answer was Feta.....~_~ :side:

I dont, no. I like the modern interpretations. Common theme with me, I know.

Why does this forum think Becky is better than Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock and Daniel Bryan combined?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

because 










when do you think this comic book movie trend is going to fade out?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Feta was my #2 choice.

Because everyone here is mad.

EDIT:

I'm not quite sure. It has lasted longer than I thought it would. Maybe in 5 years?

Is Batman: Mask of the Phantasm the best Batman movie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's good, though. :aryep

Are Tyrion & Phantom the best Bromance on this site? :aryep


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

no doubt.

who would win in a fist fight between Vince Russo vs Dave Meltzer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> because


I don't think that's it. She's not attractive enough. Alexa is nowhere near as popular as Becky. I'm just not seeing what's there. Everything about her is average and unmemorable. 

At least with AJ Styles, I understand the appeal. I don't agree with it, but I understand it.

Dave would beat the piss out of Russo. Dave is buff and Russo is a pussy.

What's the worse feud, Sasha/Bayley or AJ/Nakamura?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best bromance? Nah, that's me and @MarkyWhipwreck ; :grin2:

EDIT: Oops

Meltzer is on the juice, he would beat the hell out of Russo

2nd EDIT: Fuck, getting more ninja'd than in the "Name 3 things..." thread

Sasha/Bayley, at least we got 1 good match out of AJ/Nakamura and it is finally over

Who has the best entrance music in wrestling right now? I was going to say Okada, but hew got a remix version of his theme and it kinda sucks, at least compared to the one he had before. At this moment, I would say Cody


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Best entrance music? I've always loved Nakumaru's music

Do you prefer tv shows from the MCU or the DCEU


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Right now? Hmmm. I mean, Bray Wyatt is the correct answer, Sami Zayn is close, though. I'll give Kenny Omega an honourable mention. 

EDIT - I don't know what Cody's theme is, I'll have to hear it.

MCU. The DC shows are too feminist and sappy.

Favourite wrestling theme of all time?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its a tie between Naito's and Cody's for me. Only thing I don't like about Cody's is that the stretch from intro to the chorus is bit long for my taste.

edit: 




Why people like to dick ride The Miz so much?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Slow Chemical is mine

Because Miz has gotten better and while he isn't the best in ring performer, he understands and plays his character better than 95% of the people in WWE

Favorite gimmick of all time, in the sense that the wrestler may not be very good inside the ring, but his character was so good that made you a fan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Its a tie between Naito's and Cody's for me. Only thing I don't like about Cody's is that the stretch from intro to the chorus is bit long for my taste.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Because he's been around long enough to get vet and surefire HoF status

Worst tag team finisher


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt by far. He's the greatest "gimmick" the WWE has ever created. I find it more unique than Undertaker, or Kane, or any of the other dark shit. It's a mix of Robert De Niro's version of Max Cady and Charles Manson.

At least, the original version is. He hasn't really changed gimmicks, he's just dropped giant chunks of it.

EDIT - I don't know, I'd have to think about it. My gut is to say the Hart Attack because it just looks like it's lame and doesn't hurt.

I mean, come on. Look at this.






Favourite drink?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A nice lovely hot Cup of Tea. :banderas Mostly just because I love having Biscuits & Tea. Coffee would be second.

What's the best Video Game you've personally played through?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghosts 'n Goblins

Who is your favorite sci-fi/fantasy author and why is he Ray Bradbury?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

because I wrote my final thesis on Fahrenheit 451. wait this is not even a proper answer lol. 

Shakira or J lo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not Ray Bradbury, it's George R.R. Martin, and then after him, it would be Tolkien, just because he inspired Martin, and LOTR is great fantasy even if I'll only ever see the movies.

EDIT - I don't know. I suppose Lopez.

What's the worst genre of movies? (It's horror)


----------



## ipickthiswhiterose (Jul 22, 2017)

The worst genre of movie of the last 15 year or so is comedy that has been over obsessed with improvisation on the basis that it might be the next Anchorman.

What Wrestling trope wouldn't you be sorry if you never saw again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The heel who looks like they're going to fight the babyface and then backs down. Fuck off with that.

I'm sure there's others that are just as annoying, but shit.

Also, I just heard Cody's theme, and wow is that terrible. People like that Nu Metalish alternative metal crap? 

What's your favourite movie quote?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

why don't you log off now and start watching the greatest movie ever, Oldboy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because I don't like having to watch foreign language films. 

Most overrated film?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

@Tyrion Lannister[/MENTION], you need to watch this entrance tho. Class :banderas






V for Vendetta

Iron Maiden or Deep Purple?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iron Maiden

Megadeth or Metallica?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Metallica

DC or Marvel


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Marvel easily because of X-Men. 

Are you jealous of any of your close friends?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't have close friends, so no.


Worst movie you've seen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> @Tyrion Lannister[/MENTION], you need to watch this entrance tho. Class :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was so special about that? That was lame. He walked his dog to the ring with some old wrestlers. Who gives a shit?

Two-Headed Shark Attack. I watched it because the Bryan and Vinny Show did a review of it. Batman v Superman made me angrier, but I don't know if it was a worse movie. That was a really, really bad film. Of course there's tons worse, but I haven't subjected myself to them.

Are you a germaphobe?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No.

Sexiest diva in wwe today?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Either Peyton or Mandy

Worst song you have heard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Snakes on a Plane

Which season of the year do you prefer the most?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not sure if it's Summer or Fall because I'm a dumb-ass who doesn't follow seasonal patterns, but right now is about the best time. The weather is just right, it's not too hot, it's not too cold.

Least favourite food?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like seafood, I enjoy some varieties of fish though

Worst illness/injury you ever had?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I fell when I was younger and hit my nose hard on some concrete steps. It hurt like a motherfucker. I now have a permanent scar on my nose for my whole life. Which sucks. I'm lucky it wasn't more serious. 

If you could eat one meal for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shrimp or Oysters can't get enough.

Is there any actor/ actress that you know of that if you see they're in the movie that you wouldn't watch the movie regardless of what its about?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> W


heartless bastard :flair

there is not. 

bungee jumping or skydiving?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Neither. :lol

God, I have to choose don't I?

Okay, Bungee Jumping. Skydiving can fuck right off.

What is your favourite genre of film?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sci-Fi

Worst Song you've heard


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's a LOT, but probably James Blunt - You're Beautiful. One of the most dull, droning, miserable songs ever :lol Still can't stand listening to it to this day.

Do you like getting up early or do you hate it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Depends on the day. Weekdays, I just want to sleep. Saturdays, I want to get up sooner.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No question? OK.

Favourite GTA game?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry about that

Vice City

Worst book you have read


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IV, probably. Vice City is the best for certain aspects, like the radio, which is the greatest thing ever. San Andreas is the best for certain aspects, like characters, such as Maccer, who is GOAT. IV, though, just has such a perfect mix of being amazing as well as not being so insanely outdated that you can still play it. You play those GTA's now and it's like playing with stick figures. Really takes you out of the moment.

EDIT - No idea.

Who is your favourite GTA character and why is it Maccer?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's actually Tommy Vercetti for me, one of the greatest protagonists of all time for me. However, Maccer is certainly up there, his lines still make me laugh to this day. I'm just imagining a GTA game based around his character. :lmao

On the topic of GTA, where would you like the next one to be set?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

China. I would say Japan normally but we have the superior series in Yakuza that takes place there.

Beyonce or Rihanna?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've always wanted to go back to Vice City. Barring that, perhaps London would be interesting, for a bit of a different flavour to the American ones. For a major urban city, Chicago would be nice. I don't want to just go back to New York City or LA, as fun as those cities are. Maybe they could even go way off the road and do something in like the southern US, like Texas. With how good GTA is at satire, they could really do some hilarious satire about all the racial tensions in the US. Of course, society are such raging pussies now that that likely wouldn't fly without consequences.

I'll say Vice City, just because we've only gotten it once and I want it back, in an HD version that I can play for the next several years. Of course it would also tickle me pink if they would also take it back to the 80's, because I love, love, love the 80's, but if it has to be modern, then so be it.

EDIT - I don't fucking know. Neither. I'll say Rhianna, because Beyonce is just too over the top "I am woman, hear me roar". Maybe Rhianna is as well, I don't know. I don't know her shit well enough. 

Where do you want the next GTA to be set?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vice City, since Liberty City and Los Santos were already used

What do you want as the plot if the next GTA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not even remotely creative enough to come up with a story. I trust the very smart, very qualified people at Rockstar to decide that. Just give me some criminal and make him and the characters surrounding him funny, like always. 

Do you think the Rocksteady Superman game will ever happen?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I hope so. Superman never really had a great AAA game. And if anyone can do it, it's Rocksteady.

Do you like How It Should Have Ended videos?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They are amusing. Sometimes they are on point


Will the Predator movie be good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. I don't think that team is very funny. 

EDIT - It's directed by Shane Black, so it's got a decent shot. It won't be for me, though. I wasn't a fan of the original Predator, directed by McTiernan, which is considered an action classic.

Have you ever seen the If Google Was A Guy videos by College Humor, and if so, were they funny?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No, I haven't. This got me curious though, so I'll check them out later.

Are you excited for Red Dead Redemption 2?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're good.

Yes, I am. I wasn't at first, based on the trailers, but the more in depth footage has re-assured me that Rockstar has got this. They always do.









Who's your main in Injustice 2, if you have one?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I enjoyed Flash the most. Haven't played the game in a year, though.

Favourite soft drink?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Coke

Least favorite soft drink


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mountain Dew.






I identify with this joke SO much. It's one of my all time favourite Simpsons jokes. I was in tears, I was laughing so hard. Mountain Dew is awful. I used to call it snowboarders urine, because it seemed to be popular in the snow boarding community, and it tasted like piss.

Favourite soft drink?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Coke, by far.

Do you enjoy the current WWE product?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No 

What was your favourite WWE year?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1998. Dat Austin/McMahon GOATness.

Favourite band?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nickelback :shrug, sue me

Least favorite band


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nickelback. Sue me. 

No, they are pretty bad, but no. I don't know, probably one of those Emo bands like Hawthorne Heights or something. For classic bands, I'm not crazy about The Beatles. Shoot me. I don't know if I'd say I hate them, since I like a few songs, but of the very, very limited amount I've heard, some of it is just absolute fucking nonsense and does not sound good. Of course, I can't claim them anywhere near the worst. 

Pick your shittiest Emo band, I guess. There's so much bad music, I don't really know. Favourite is so much easier.

Favourite television character created after 2000? (Game of Thrones is based on 90's books, they don't count)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gregory House, I fucking loved House M.D., at least until the 6th season, where it should have ended, I felt so related to that character since I suck at personal relationships and interact with people.

Moment when your favorite show jumped the shark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Grimes

EDIT

I used to like Game of Thrones for its first 3 seasons. The 4th was good too. But it began deviating from the books so much from season 5 that it doesn't even feel like the same story anymore.

Favorite TV series created after 2015?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that was easy. Daredevil and Jessica Jones were created in 2015. Punisher. I thought I was gonna have to struggle between them, lol.

Least favourite character in the MCU?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ironman

Favourite hobby?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow. Wasn't expecting that one.

Listening to podcasts while playing video games.

Favourite podcast?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Talk is Jericho. Mainly because that's the only podcast I've listened to a significant amount of times.

Comic books - black and white or color? Which is better?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess colour but I'm not interested in them 

Favourite month of the year?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever month the thing I want most is released. 8*D I have no preference. I know it's nothing in the winter. 

I suppose if I have to choose, I'll choose, I don't know.....August. The weather is just fine.

Are you upset that symbiotes aren't in the Spider-Man PS4 game?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah cause I dont care about that game.

Train or ship which way do you like to travel?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Train 

Worst country you ever visited?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ship although I have never travelled by ship. Train is fun too.

EDIT - I have not visited another country yet.

Do you enjoy listening to music alone or with company?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd prefer train. There's far more risk on a ship. Course I don't travel by either. I travel via car like everybody else. 

EDIT - Alone. I'm a natural loner. 

Are you torturing yourself tonight for 3 hours?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No way. I'll just check the results later.

How many gaming consoles do you own?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently two. I used to own much more before getting rid of the majority of them earlier this year. 

Favourite fast food place?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Subway

Do you struggle to wake up very early in the morning?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At present, 3. A PS4, a PS3, and a 360 that's not set up. I have an old PS4 as well, but for all intents and purposes, I don't "own" the 360 or old fat PS4 anymore (I have a slim)

I've bought many over my life. N64, Game Gear, Super NES, Sega.

EDIT - I usually go to bed in the morning, lol. I'm a night owl. Yes, I sleep like a dead man during an Earthquake. 

Favourite N64 game? I should probably say "besides Ocarina Of Time", but fuck it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 

Favourite PS2 game?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vice City.

EDIT - Wait, no! God of War II is PS2, lol. God of War II.

Worst Rockstar game?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> Favourite PS2 game?


GTA: Vice City

Edit: Ive only played GTA, so I don't know


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of the famous ones, it's Manhunt. It's pure stealth, not that good. It's gory as FUCK, though. Makes Mortal Kombat look like Super Mario.

You've never played Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of the famous ones, it's Manhunt.
> 
> You've never played Red Dead Redemption?


No. I barley have time to play the games I do own.

Worst video game you've played


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's probably not the real answer, but Mass Effect: Andromeda. That's the one time I'll speak Voldemorts name. I'm shivering as I write it. Its existence offends me. That game is my arch enemy.

Worst superhero game?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thor: God of Thunder. In fact all of the MCU phase 1 video games are really bad.

Do you like junk food?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sort of, I mean I won't reject it, but I don't buy it, probably because I am a cheap fucker :lol

Favorite healthy food


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> Thor: God of Thunder. In fact all of the MCU phase 1 video games are really bad.
> 
> Do you like junk food?


Boy, have I got a treat to show you.






Feast your eyes on that pig vomit.

I suppose if fruit counts as healthy, raspberries. If you want a vegetable or something, potatoes. Some people say potatoes are unhealthy, but according to this site I just read, potatoes are actually healthy af, although they can be unhealthy.

Do you drink alcohol?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Boy, have I got a treat to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I completely forgot about that one. I never played it myself, but I did watch that AVGN episode. It's bad.

No, I don't drink alcohol.

Least favourite Quentin Tarantino movie?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I do occasionally on social gatherings, but I don't like it, in fact I've never been drunk in my life, or at least drunk enough to forget what I did. Also, I fucking hate beer.

What's the moment you have been the most proud of?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting my own home & a job. As an extremely anxious guy, those things seemed impossible to me. I honestly thought I'd never get my own place because the thought was so daunting. 

I'm still surprised at how I managed it, tbh.

What three websites do you spend the most time on?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

wrestlingforum.com, echoingthesound.org and last.fm

What sort of car do you drive, if you do?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't drive

How many relationships have you had?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

None

Best movie from the 80s


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Most of the movies I've watched are from the 90's onwards, but I suppose Back to the Future

Favorite movie of the 90's


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goldeneye, I guess

Least favourite music genre?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reggaeton, probably

If you could listen to one last song before you die, what would it be?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What was the last Wrestling moment that legitimately shocked you?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess it depends on what you mean by "shocking" but Jericho showing up to attack Omega at ALL IN was quite the surprise.

What is a movie you where very excited to see that ended up being very disappointing?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jinder Mahal winning the WWE Championship

EDIT - Spectre

Can you swim?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, barely.

Curry Man or Shark Boy?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shark Boy 


Favorite pizza topping


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mushrooms

Are you a fan of "Weird Al" Yankovic?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes.

Have you seen Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes don't remember it though.

Favorite Meryl Streep role


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Deerhunter

McGregor or Khabib?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Khabib

if you have to be in one globally televised fight against a top 10 fighter in their respective sports, which one would you choose? A MMA fight or a boxing fight?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boxing

Which sport that you have never played before would you like to try your hand at? (Not including combat sports)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Baseball 

Favourite Comedy films?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American Pie 

What videos/channels do you like to watch the most on YouTube?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even though I've not watched for a few weeks, WWE would definitely be up there. I used to use their channel to get my Weekly fix.

Aside from that, I spend most of my time on there watching Music Videos, Let's Plays (Which is a variety of people) & trailers/previews of upcoming games.

I don't really have any specific channels I follow anymore, tbh. On something like Twitch though, I have a few streamers I usually like to watch if they are online.

What was the last TV series you watched?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The 2nd season of Luke Cage, first couple of episodes were meh, but it starts to pick up halfway through the season

What song makes you cry? Mine is this






That song was playing when my dad came back from the hospital and told me that my mom passed away


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cat Stevens song at the end of Guardians of the Galaxy 2. Wouldn't cry listening to it on it's own though.

Who, in your opinion, is more corrupt - Donald Trump or Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hillary

Favourite fruit?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Grapes



Would you go gay for Tom Holland?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, I like women too much

Movie that makes you cry (I am in a emo mode atm)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

None, really

Did you know that you would make post #282 of this thread?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No


Worst TV show on right now


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Supergirl


What's the best rap album this year?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know. The one Eminem just released. I don't have an answer. I almost never listen to albums the whole way through that come out this day and age, let alone rap.

Predict every first time title holder in WWE in 2019 from the two major mens and womens titles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm, not really a question now is that?

Anyway: Braun wins Universal Title. No idea about the RAW women's title. Joe wins the WWE title. Asuka wins the SD women's title (if her NXT title win doesn't counts).

Should social media giants like Facebook, Google and Twitter be regulated by the Government?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Edit - No

What was the first WWE PPV you ever watched?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

WrestleMania 1

Do you play your enemies like a game of Chess?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't really have any enemies but if I did, I would try to.

What's your favorite movie of 2018 so far?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have one because I didn't watch anything from this year. 

favourite fruit?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango

Favorite cuisine?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mediterranean 

How tall are you?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

6'

For how long can you hold your breath underwater?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Probably 20 seconds


Instagram or Snapchat?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Instagram

Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Hmm, not really a question now is that?
> 
> Anyway: Braun wins Universal Title. No idea about the RAW women's title. Joe wins the WWE title. Asuka wins the SD women's title (if her NXT title win doesn't counts).


Sure it is.

Anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone was crazy enough to believe Asuka and Joe would win the titles. Hilarious. :heston

Sad.  And of course her reign in a high school gym doesn't count. Under no means does that count as a legitimate championship.

Probably about a second. I hate having my head dunked in water.

EDIT - Twitter

Will Evolution be the worst PPV of the year?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Most likely. I could see a number of matches totally flopping and when it comes to botches this PPV will be king. 

Who would you like to win the 2019 Royal Rumble?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Finn Balor


Who has the most overrated theme in the WWE?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daniel Bryan.

:yes

Or a CM Punk return, which isn't happening, let's be real.

Edit: Bobby Roode.

What change within WWE would get you fully interested in the product again?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Finn or Jeff winning the world title. Or a CM Punk return


Is Andrew Garfield an A list celebrity?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Has there been a better player than Roger Federer in the history of tennis?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

No.

Favourite X-Men character?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magneto

Favorite Lord of the Rings character?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galadriel










Favorite Marvel supervillain named Dormammu?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dormammu

Favorite Body Swap Movie?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Big..if that counts

Coolest place you ever visited


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Niagara Falls. We took the Maid of the Mist tour in Elementary school. Got right up under the falls, got very wet.

Favourite restaurant?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza Hut. 










What's your dream idea of a Superhero film?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

X-Men: Phalanx Covenant...done right.

Worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I gotta think about it. I'm going to cheat and name worst movie I've seen this year, and it was The Last Jedi. It (coupled with the fact that it was getting a lot of praise from the old fans, as I remember) made me hate the franchise so much that I almost swore to myself to never touch anything Star Wars related ever again. I'm done with that shit. 

Were you a fan of Roman Reigns in the original Shield?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not really. He was alright but I was not a fan.

Do you think Drew McIntyre should turn face and beat Roman Reigns clean for the title in the future?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yes 

Who was your first favorite wrestler ever?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rock 


What was your favorite Stable?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Who do you think was the bigger star during their respective primes - Rock or Stone Cold?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold of course. We're talking their primes. 

Do you get annoyed with reecejackox starting a thread every 5 hours?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That would be Austin, He was the pioneer of the AE and was the sole reason of Vince winning the MNW, Rock was his 1B I believe despite me favoring him well over Austin as a fan I can't deny Steve having the upper hand in star power.

Pizza Hut or Dominos?

Grrr I'll just pretend I wasn't interrupted.

Edit

He's okay even though his thread making is a bit overdone.

Pizza Hut or Dominos?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not really. It keeps this place going.

Pizza Hut. Dont have Dominoes around here

Favorite shane McMahon spot?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah, a little bit. I don't really mind them. Although some threads are great, he/she does make too many threads and for every single good thread, there are two bad ones.

EDIT - Jumping from top of the cell at WM 32

Favorite reecejackox thread?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Agree or Disagree with the above opinion?"

What are you planning on doing this Weekend?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Working. :sadbecky

What was the last Pizza you had?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bbq chicken

do you have any holidays planned?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No. It's gaming type of year, so I'll be playing a lot of great Video Games. :banderas Spider-Man and Red Dead 2. God dawm.

What did you have for Breakfast this morning?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chex


Do you have fish on Fridays?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not because it's Friday. I'm sure I've eaten fish on Friday many times as a coincidence. I don't have a religiously motivated diet, and even if I did, it wouldn't be Catholic. 

Do you base your diet on anything other than what you want at that moment?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't eat fish on Fridays because of relgion either. Its just something my family did and I just do so mostly out of habit. I do have pizza on Fridays on occasion.

Yes. Im trying to lose weight, so I plan meals a little more.

What are you doing right now? (Besides this forum)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What do you think I'm doing?

This will serve as both the next question I put forth, as well as an obvious statement, because you know what it is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you watching something online?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm playing Spider-Man PS4. I thought that would be obvious, given how much talk I've given it since it came out. :shrug

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Green tea


What is the last thing you have read?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your post.....

If you could erase one comic book character from existence, who would it be?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Superboy Prime

Worst Movie you have seen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

From beginning to end, Two-Headed Shark Attack. Batman v Superman made me angrier, but Two-Headed Shark Attack was worse. I've seen worse than that in the form of clips and Youtube shows analyzing and tearing films apart, like Cinematic Excrement, which is a fun, underrated channel to look at if you like making fun of bad movies, but I've never actually sat down and watched Battlefield Earth or The Room for its duration.

The reason I saw the film was because of a Bryan and Vinny show review. This was the first Bryan and Vinny show of the year 2013, and it's still one of my all time favourite things they've ever done. If you're interested, you can just put Bryan and Vinny Two Headed Shark Attack into Youtube and listen to it, it's funny. 

Best movie you have seen? Not favourite. Best from a quality standpoint.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King

How did you first come across this forum and what prompted you to join?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was looking for a place to discuss Asuka.

Least favorite superhero?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Any of the Teen Titans. I don't even know who's worse. Starfire, Beast Boy, Cyborg, Raven, etc. No good. As they say on The Weekly Planet, "into the bin, mate". In other words, trash.

#1 food that you absolutely refuse to eat because of the taste?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brussels sprouts 










Do you find her attractive?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7.5/10, so I guess yes

If you could eat the same food for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

EDIT - Red Lobsters Ultimate Feast.










If I have to pick one item and one item only, then the garlic shrimp. 

Place you most want to vacation?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Japan.

Least favorite movie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Birdemic 2

Approximately how much of your tv time is spent on wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Japan.


Shocked. I thought you hated Japanese culture.

In my entire life, probably almost all of it. Now, almost none. Maybe five minutes a week. If Asuka's on, I watch for the whole duration, that's it.

Do you prefer gravy or ketchup on French Fries?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ketchup. 

What gaming series to do find extremely overrated? 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No.


She's a trap anyway so. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gravy. 

EDIT:

The Sims

Favorite Hammer Horror film?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The first one

Least favorite horror movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny Games (2007)

Favorite scream queen and why is she Barbara Steele?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jamie Lee Curtis.










What Superhero film do you consider to be underappreciated?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spiderman doesn't get as much as I think it deserves, if it wasn't for it I don't think they would have made as many superhero movies as they did after it

Wrestling match you could watch over and over


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stone Cold vs. Bret Hart - WrestleMania 13.

What upcoming game are you currently anticipating?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption 2 

Favourite Pokemon?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Death Stranding.

Charizard.

what is love?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.

What is the best film you've seen from this year so far?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadpool 2

Worst movie you've seen this year


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Cloverfield Paradox. Just very boring, and a huge letdown compared to the original Cloverfield & 10 Cloverfield Lane. Good job it was released to no hype or build-up. The plot was just horrible.

What was your favourite year for film releases?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1939 comes to mind.

Favorite film musical?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Little Shop of Horrors





Dumbest plotline you have seen from a tv show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose Lost with their going back and forth to the past and the future

Favorite moment of the Attitude Era


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

THE Whole thing

Least favourite Triple H match?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triple H v Batman v Superman

Why is Doctor Strange the greatest superhero of all time?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Because his comic books look like acid trips, who doesn't love that?

If this is Phantom, why do yoou spend so much time in this section and not in other parts of the forum?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

He's not , but that's your opinion

Whats your favorite Star Wars movie ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> If this is Phantom, why do yoou spend so much time in this section and not in other parts of the forum?


Because I use this section as a sort of stress ball while I'm at work. Lot of downtime. 

Spaceballs.

Favorite monster movie?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Creature From the Black Lagoon

What's your favourite B-movie?


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Big Trouble in Little China

What is your favourite cheese?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chedder

What's your favorite horror movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Top 5:

The Phantom of the Opera (1925)
Bride of Frankenstein
Horror of Dracula
Suspiria 
The Abominable Dr. Phibes

Most underrated graphic novel of all time?


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

50 shades of grey

is William Regal the greatest wrestler ever?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No, I don't think so.

What is your most favorite Royal Rumble match of all time?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2001 Royal Rumble.

What is your favorite sex position?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My hand. :sadbecky

What is your least favourite genre of Film?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Young Adult adaptations


What is the worst wrestling match you have seen?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Naomi vs Cameron at a random RAW

What is the most expensive thing you have ever bought?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

A TV

Best WWE main roster match of 2017?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

First one that comes to mind is one of the Seth & Dean vs The Bar matches.

What age do people think you are?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Like 16-17. I'm 22, but I look really young clean shaven. I could probably still pass off as a school kid if I tried. :lol I look my age with a beard though, which is why I like having one.

I've noticed I've started looking my age finally this year at long last. Hopefully I stop getting fucking ID'd eventually. hno It's mostly my height that goes against me.

What type of people annoy you the most?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Like 16-17. I'm 22, but I look really young clean shaven. I could probably stil pass off as a school kid if I tried. :lol I look my age with a beard though, which is why I like having one.
> 
> I've noticed I've started looking my age finally this year at long last. Hopefully I stop getting fucking ID'd eventually. hno


Im in my 30s and I still get ID'd

Overly happy people

Worst PPV you have seen?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

From recent memory, Backlash 2018

Do you prefer eating alone or do you prefer having company?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alone. I don't like people watching me whilst I eat, it makes me self conscious. I also like just demolishing food, rather than eating it like a reasonable person at a normal pace. :lol

What was the last Party you attended?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

A friend's birthday party. It was more of a gathering than a party.

Can you drive a car? If yes, at what age did you learn how to drive?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes and 18


Best place you go to eat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably Pizza Hut. Don't judge me okay, I love it. It's not the fanciest of places, but it gives me nostalgia & tastes good as fuck. I love the Buffet. 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Same.

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


Worst theater experience you have had


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom

Edit - Haven't really had a particularly bad experience.

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

None 

What's your pet peeve?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

People being hypocrites. Don't tell me not to do something, then go and do it yourself. Easy way to piss me off that is :lol

Are you a good swimmer?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah 

Who's worse Trump or Obama?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trump that fools going to fuck around and get us in a war.

Who's your favorite person from it's always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Frank Reynolds 

How many 5 star matches does Kenta Kobashi have?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

23

Marvel or DC? (forget how good the content is, just the universe itself)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DC. Though Marvel has better space based content

Worst Zelda game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marvel

EDIT: I never played any Zelda game 

DC animated series/movies or the MCU?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The DC Animated Universe (Considered as Batman The Animated Series, Superman The Animated Series, Justice League and Justice League Unlimited) over the MCU. The MCU over the myriad of other animated content such as Young Justice, non Kevin Conroy Batman movies, crap like Brave And The Bold or The Batman, etc.

The DC Animated Universe is the most wonderful comic book content ever created.

Luke Cage season 1 or season 2? I'm currently enjoying the shit out of season 2, which is why I ask. I didn't think season 1 was that hot...


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Season 2 because of Bushmaster.

Favourite MCU film?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange. 

Favorite DCEU film that's not Wonder Woman?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Man of Steel

Favourite superhero animated show?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Man of Steel

EDIT - Justice League (2001-04)

What was your favorite movie of The Dark Knight trilogy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Dark Knight.

Least favorite superhero in the MCU?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Captain America. He's really boring to me. The films aren't bad & Chris Evans is fine, but yeah. I like him when he's with the others like Infinity War, but not as much when standing on his own.

Your favourite Sitcom?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Friends

Favorite character from The Walking Dead?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Never watched it

Will AJ Lee go in the HOF?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maggie.

EDIT:

Maybe...

Why should Clea be in every MCU film after the next Avengers?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She shouldn't


The Birds of Prey movie should *not* focus on Harley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because you're obsessed with her & it'll stop us hearing it. :aryep

Edit: Disagree. Harley is the best, so why not.

Favourite film from the DCEU?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Man of Steel

Rank all Jurassic Park films from most favorite to least.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Edit: Disagree. Harley is the best, so why not.
> ]


Because the BOP have always focused mostly on Black Canary and this movie is going to focus on Harley, who has never been a member of any BOP roster. Might as well call it Harley Quinn and Friends because of it.



Jurassic Park
Jurassic World
Lost World
Jurassic Park 3
Haven't seen JW 2 yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If/when Clea is added to the MCU, I'll be more intolerable than any creature known to man or demon. This account will become a Clea news source.

Harley Quinn and Friends is exactly the movie I want... But it should be Gotham City Sirens.

You didn't ask a question, so have an :asuka

Favorite monster movie of the 1980s?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> If/when Clea is added to the MCU, I'll be more intolerable than any creature known to man or demon. This account will become a Clea news source.
> 
> Harley Quinn and Friends is exactly the movie I want... But it should be Gotham City Sirens.
> 
> ...


Which is what it should be, not shoehorning Harley into Birds of Prey.

If slasher movies count, A Nightmare on Elm Street 4.

Worst thing about wrestling right now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In the WWE, booking by far 

What is your least favourite season?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Over Dream Warriors?

Summer.

Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Over Dream Warriors?
> 
> Summer.
> 
> Favorite ice cream flavor?


I just have a soft spot for Dream Master. Overall, Dream Warriors is a better film, 
I just enjoy Dream Master more. Must be how apologetically 80s the movie is.

Chocolate

Favorite Pizza topping


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seafood

Favourite fast food restaurant?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza Hut.

Favourite TV Gameshow?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The old series of who wants to be a millionaire. That's the last TV game show I cared about. :side: 

Favourite place to holiday/vacation?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> If/when Clea is added to the MCU, I'll be more intolerable than any creature known to man or demon. This account will become a Clea news source.


Why do you have to make me hope that she's never added? I want to see her added in Doctor Strange 2.....except now I don't.

I don't vacation.

How many original Avengers will die in Avengers 4? You can just say which ones if you want, rather than just saying 3, 4, etc.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Iron Man, Captain America, Hulk & Hawkeye

Do you watch Raw every week?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck no!



Why would you bother to watch RAW


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know, I haven't watched it in a very long time.

Would you rather fall from 50 feet onto concrete or 500 feet into water?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll take the water

Would you rather be executed by hanging or electric chair?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why do you have to make me hope that she's never added? I want to see her added in Doctor Strange 2.....except now I don't.


I kid, I kid. At worst, you may have to deal with a full day of fangirling. 

Hanging. Appropriate for a Phantom.

Favorite episode of The Simpsons?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> I'll take the water


Bad move brother.

Oh god it's been so long since I've watched it. The one that sticks out to me is the episode where Homer gets a gun.

Will Roman Reigns main event the next 3 Wrestlemanias?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cartridge Family. Good episode.

I wouldn't be shocked if he did.

Favorite non-superhero comic?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does Watchmen count? lol. I'll assume not. I'll say V for Vendetta. I've never read it, granted, but the movie is amazing. Perhaps I should've said the Mass Effect Omnibus volume 1, which I bought, but never read beyond a few pages, so I can't. I have to get around to that.

What movie did you have high expectations for that were not met, other than Batman v Superman because we all know that's the first answer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien: Covenant. #JusticeforShaw

Least favorite album from your favorite band?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chinese Democracy

Who's your Olympic crush?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I only listen to rap. 808s by GOAT Kanye

edit - Umm.. I don't really have one.. Brianne Theisen (google haha)

Worst movie by your favourite director?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saori Yoshida

Alice in Wonderland by Tim Burton.

Best non-superhero movie of the year?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hereditary. Toni Collette was fantastic. 

What would be your ultimate idea of a Superhero film?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A 1960s adaptation of Doctor Strange directed by Mario Bava. Vincent Price would star as Strange, Peter Cushing would play Mordo, Christopher Lee would voice a stop-motion Dormammu created by Ray Harryhausen, and Barbara Steele would play Clea.

Least favorite video game of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Justice League movie where all the characters are portrayed exactly like they are in the DCAU. Proper characterizations, etc. There's an invasion of Earth by Apokolips. The final act comes down to Superman and Darkseid, one on one, and this is the penultimate scene in the movie, just as it plays out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyILB1cVS7g

For some reason it won't let me embed it.

This is one of my all time favourite scenes, which I once wrote a long, several paragraph diatribe on the themes of it, which I wish I could find, but essentially, both characters win. Superman wins the physical fight and "stops" Darkseid, but Darkseid wins the war for the hearts and minds of the citizens that he's enslaved, by beating their capacity for resistance out of them. That's what Superman was ultimately fighting for, and he lost, and he has to deal with that problem. 

The final scene would be just some capper on the film, like the League all just being together and celebrating their win, while at the same time, having to deal with the consequences of the lives that were sacrificed. It's a bittersweet ending that ends on a happy note, because they won, but they also lost, and they can't rest because they have to keep preparing for future threats.

Something like that. I don't have the broad strokes of a script worked out, I'm no screenwriter. 

Just do The Avengers, but with the Justice League instead.....

Oh, I also forgot, Superman has to be brainwashed by Darkseid for a portion of the movie, because that scene calls for it. 

EDIT - Great, of course I get posted over. None of this is changing, you're reading this, dammit. I typed out a lot.

Mass Effect Andromeda, because it killed my favourite series.

Ideal post credits scene for Avengers 4 (ie, teasing new villains, etc)?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excellent, Tyrion. :clap

I think we need a Galactus tease.

Most overrated MCU hero?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Widow, I guess. I would say Scarlet Witch, but she's less popular, at least seemingly. Everybody wants a Black Widow movie. I don't want one. I mean, there's worse things, I'd watch it, but still. I'd rather watch a movie on just about any other character. I'm not including side characters like Valkyrie or anything, just main heroes. 

I was expecting the response to be Galactus. I agree, that'd be amazing. There'd be a lot of brown pants in that theater if Galactus shows up.

Would a Fantastic Four MCU movie suffer at the box office because of the tainted brand name, or would they be alright because the MCU brand name would carry them?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Iron Man

Edit: Yes, it would suffer, but it would still do way better than any of the other Fantastic 4 movies.

Favorite sci-fi movie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, Tyrion. :wow

I think a Fantastic Four with the MCU brand would do fine. Just because of how consistent they've been.

Edit: Back to the Future.

Your favourite action film?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future to me isn't sci-fi, but yeah, if that qualifies, that's it.

Kill Bill

Favourite Western?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MCU made box office titans out of the Guardians of the Galaxy, and they delivered a successful/acclaimed Spider-Man film after The Amazing Spider-Man 2... Their 4 would be fine.

EDIT:

How am I this late!? 

Johnny Guitar

Worst post credits scene in a MCU film?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Boring answer - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

Ninja'd again, EDIT - Civil War

Favorite comedy actor?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chris Farley.

Least favourite Comedy actor? (Please be Dane Cook).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> MCU made box office titans out of the Guardians of the Galaxy, and they delivered a successful/acclaimed Spider-Man film after The Amazing Spider-Man 2... Their 4 would be fine.
> 
> Worst post credits scene in a MCU film?


Guardians wasn't tainted, though, it was unknown. Spider-Man has always made no less than 700 million, even the bad ones. He's their most popular character. That's why I asked. 

I could see their Fantastic Four maybe doing Ant-Man numbers, because it's held back by the Fantastic Four brand being tainted, but maybe not. Either way, it would be a moderate success, at worst.

Worst post credits scene, hmmm. 

This one, because it's one of the utterly frivolous ones, but it's not entertaining, like Howard The Duck.






EDIT - Adam Sandler.....probably. Never seen Dane Cook actually act. Besides, it's.....Sandler. He's king of the Razzies.

Worst MCU movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does Vincent Price count? He was usually pretty humorous. If not, Buster Keaton.

EDIT:

Not an exciting answer, but Thor: The Dark World.

Favorite actress?

Green rep if you say MEW or Sally Hawkins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cate Blanchett. :shrug

Favourite actor who plays themselves in every role (eg, Samuel L. Jackson, Jack Nicholson, etc)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sam Jackson.

Song that resonates with you the most? (not necessarily your favorite)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was going to green ya for Cate, but it won't let me.

Crispin Glover.

EDIT:

Ballad of Dwight Fry by Alice Cooper

Favorite live-action superhero TV show and why is it the Adam West Batman?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You can green rep me when you pass it around more.

Daredevil.

Least favourite live action superhero tv show?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Arrow, from the ones I've watched. I'm sure it would be Supergirl had I watched it though.

Fictional character that you most identify with?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm literally Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Don't have a good relationship with parents/family, socially awkward, depression/anxiety and I hate Life for the most part. :lol 










Fictional character you aspire to be like?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gomez Addams.

Favorite Sally Hawkins performance?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Shape Of Water

What’s a rather trivial thing that annoys you?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When the internet goes to shit all of a sudden, it annoys me more than it should, but, honestly, I feel like internet is my only connection to the world, they don't talk about the stuff I like on network tv here

Guilty pleasure in music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't ever feel guilty about what I like... But I guess I'll say Lesley Gore and Tiny Tim... Even though they both rock. Fight me.

Aubrey Plaza or Mary Elizabeth Winstead?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aubrey Plaza. Sizably. 

Raw or SmackDown?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SmackDown. By a country mile.

Impact Wrestling or Ring of Honor?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ring of Honor.

RAW or nothing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing.

How would you theoretically celebrate an Asuka world title reign (that will never happen)?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This way :eyeroll

How would you celebrate Peyton's title win, which even has less chance of happening that an Asuka title reign?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This way :eyeroll

Best manga of all time?

If Tyrion is answering this:

Favorite Futurama episode?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> This way :eyeroll
> 
> How would you celebrate Peyton's title win, which even has less chance of happening that an Asuka title reign?


Peyton has FAR more chance of winning the title than Asuka. Peyton is white, speaks English, and much younger. 

That wasn't for you anyway, I wanted Phantom to answer that.

My favourite Futurama episode, hmmm. It's such a hard fucking show to nail down one episode. I guess if I'm forced to choose without thinking everything out in my head, I'd say The Problem With Popplers. There's so many though. There's the Iron Chef episode, there's the Human Horn episode, which I think is called Spanish Fry, but I might be wrong. There's the Titanic episode, which is one of my all time favourites. There's the Animal House episode where Bender joins the robot fraternity. There's the one where Fry and Leela have to infiltrate the robot planet to rescue Bender from the robots that kill humans on sight. There's Bender Gets Made, where he joins the robot mafia. That's a huge contender.

I guess without watching all of them, I'd say The Problem With Popplers. I don't know. That show was so fucking smart, they knew comedy.

Favourite South Park episode?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Imaginationland.

Favorite Archer episode?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ironically enough, that's the episode that killed South Park for me. I followed it for a while, and then just stopped after that one. Wasn't into it. Maybe I should re-watch it, but I don't remember getting any laughs. 

Archer episodes tend to just bleed together for me, but my runner up is Pipeline Fever:

"While Malory tries to make ISIS a green workplace, Archer and Lana head to the Louisiana bayous to prevent a dangerous eco-terrorist from bombing America's largest natural gas pipeline. Archer's equipment checklist for the mission will include an airboat, a sawn-off shotgun, a compound bow, and nine cases of beer."

The episode I'm actually going to pick, is called Achub Y Morfilod, which is Welsh for Save The Whales:

"Archer and Lana travel to Wales for a romantic getaway and end up aiding Welsh separatists."

I laughed so hard at that episode.

"Dammit Dafydd, come and have some toast!"

Favourite food?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Chicken Curry 

Are Britney stans weird?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All stans are weird, including myself

How many hours is the most you have ever slept in a row?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Without waking up, around 14. I had a migraine, and when I get those and finally fall asleep, I sleep for ages.

What's your favourite kind of weather?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

About 15-16 hungover as hell.

Edit
Mild northwest winds on a cloudy day.

Why do you like wrestling?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lots of reasons - the storylines, the athletic ability and the spectacle of it all. Oh, and Dean Ambrose exists as part of it of course 

Do you still buy CDs or do you get all your music as mp3s now?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's essentially a superhero soap opera.

EDIT:

I do buy CDs... and records.

Favorite vampire?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The latter

EDIT - Luke Evans in Dracula Untold

Did you think pro-wrestling was real when you were a child?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Larger than life characters :asuka, promos, and storylines. Things that are, by and large, dead in todays wrestling, with a few exceptions.

That's mainly why I fucking hate it today.

EDIT - Ok, I'm way late.

No.

Match of the year?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

In WWE, Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy at Hell in a Cell

Same question. Match of the year so far?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Momo Watanabe vs. Io Shirai for the Wonder of Stardom Championship or Asuka vs. Sasha on the RAW after Royal Rumble.

Are you going to dress up for Halloween? If so, what are you going to be?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't celebrate Halloween, but if I did, I'd probably dress up as a Shield member :lmao

Do you collect anything?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too much. Monster movie memorabilia, Halloween masks, superhero figures, vintage magic tricks, EC comic books, old movie posters, and some other junk I'm probably forgetting.

Favorite animated Disney film?


----------



## IJUSTWANTO (Sep 4, 2018)

The Lion King

Do you watch Anime?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No, but I have seen a couple

What is something you don’t like about your favorite wrestler?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The fact that WWE isn't letting him talk right now 

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. I'm fine with wigs.

Could Asuka defeat Doctor Strange?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No.


Do you play your enemies like a game of chess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes

Lethal injection or firing squad?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Firing squad. More dramatic.

Could Asuka defeat Superman?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With a kryptonite mask? Sure

Are we living in a simulation?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't be ridiculous. We all exist inside a little boy's snow globe.

What is the ugliest part of your body?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Back definitely. I'm one of the those unfortunate guys to suffer with a very hairy back and not to mention back spots..

Do you visit coffee shops?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I do but it's very rare.

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee for sure 

Do you drink soft drinks and/or energy drinks?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Energy drinks, sometimes when I'm playing for long hours. Soft drinks, absolutely not.

Do you have any superstitions?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:nah2

Do you have any pets?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No. I like the idea of having a pet but I know it would be quite a task to take care of them.

Do you have sibling(s)?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, one brother

What is one food you absolutely hate?



emerald-fire said:


> Energy drinks, sometimes when I'm playing for long hours. Soft drinks, absolutely not.


I'm the same. I drink energy drinks for different reasons though, I like the taste of them (particularly Monster) and I like the caffeine hit and the way they suppress your appetite. I almost always try to avoid soft drinks, stuff like Coke I find bloating and only increases my hunger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Coconut. No idea how anyone can eat that shit :goaway

Favourite movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom of the Opera (1925)

Favorite actress named Sally Hawkins?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sally Hawkins

Favourite American wrestler to have never wrestled for the WWE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jay Briscoe

When both are done at their peak, do you enjoy 1 on 1 matches more or tag team wrestling more?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

1 on 1 

Which match type do you like more? Last Man Standing or Falls Count Anywhere?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Last Man Standing.

Favorite samurai film?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill. I'm assuming that counts. If not, I've never seen another. Seven Samurai is hard to find to watch.

Favourite comedy film?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Superbad

Would you last more than 5 minutes with Peyton Royce?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No

Favorite Star Wars film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starcrash.

Watchmen (comic) or The Killing Joke (comic)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Killing Joke. Watchmen's better, I get it, but The Killing Joke is the definitive Joker story and I'm a Joker guy.

Born Again or The Dark Knight Returns?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Before Miller went bugnutty...

The Dark Knight Returns. 

Most underrated superhero flick?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate TDKR, honestly. I know, I'm a Batman mark, but I just hate it. Never found it good.

Captain America: The First Avenger. I should say the Ed Norton Hulk, but TFA doesn't seem to get much respect, either, and it's one of the best comic book movies ever made. Like top 7 or 8.

Most overrated super hero flick?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Black Panther. It's a really good movie, but it's not civil rights 2.0 like the media made out, it's a superhero movie nothing more. The Fact that someone on rotten tomatoes got threatened because they gave it a negative review which took it down from 100% is ridiculous.

What is a movie everyone seemingly loves, but you just can't get into?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was worried Phantom was gonna jump in and say Deadpool. 

Tons of them, but I'll say Blade Runner. I hate that god damn chore of a movie.

Movie you love but everyone else hates?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

White Chicks lol. I know it's terrible, but I love it.

Love or hate the Iron Man 3 Mandarin twist?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Was worried Phantom was gonna jump in and say Deadpool.


Nah. I would've said Winter Soldier.

I'll say dislike.

Most disappointing MCU hero?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

War Machine

Favorite 80s action star?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sylvester Stallone

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't really have one that stands out. Let's say sci-fi.

Most charming actress in Hollywood? (present or past)


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Superhero movies.


Is The new moth meme stupid or funny?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Gal Gadot

Edit - Haven't seen it, so stupid

Hottest current WWE female


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Most hated wrestler in WWE of all time?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Super unpopular opinion but Shawn Michaels

Give me a reason that Clea shouldn't be in Dr.Strange 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because Phantom will drive everyone crazy. 

I'll give you an alternate, actual reason, though. I hate romances on film. When I watch a super hero movie, I want it to be about stopping the bad guys, not about love. It's unneeded.

Is Captain America going to die in Avengers 4?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully. :aryep

Will Venom suck? :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But their love is so sweet and pure!

Probably. :sadbecky

Swamp Thing or Man-Thing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hopefully. :aryep


:cuss:

Yes, Venom is going to suck. They're not even showing it to critics until the day before. That's a huge red flag. The studio has no faith in the movie.

Swamp Thing. Really, they're the same god damn character, but Swamp Thing makes more sense as a name than Man Thing, plus it's DC, and he has more of a storied history.

Catwoman or Black Cat?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also, the first ST story and the Alan Moore comics are no joke.

Catwoman

Doctor Fate or Doctor


Occult?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate

Orange juice or Apple cider?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, tough... but I'm going with apple cider.

Oscar Wilde or Stan Lee?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stan Lee

What's the worst aspect of WWE?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Booking.

What is the best aspect of WWE? (Hard one, I know)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The very few characters who are actually entertaining 

What was the worst year in WWE?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

The wrestlers.


Editrobably 2016.

Was the WWE better off without Ronda?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

What match do you want to see main event WrestleMania 35?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Ronda or Asuka vs. The Dread Dormammu

Favorite WWF wrestler of the 1980s?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dammit, I wanted to answer that. Oh well, I got there late. I was heating up apple cider.  It would've also been Asuka vs Ronda.

Randy Savage

Favourite wrestler of the 1980's, not excluding the NWA, so you can say Ric Flair, which I wasn't able to do...?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre the Giant, followed by Jake "The Snake" Roberts.

I had tickets to see Jake's show, but he cancelled. :sadbecky

Io Shirai or Asuka, the actual greatest female wrestler in the world?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Neither. But among those two, Asuka is better.

How old were you when you started watching wrestling?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

They are the best wrestling wise sure but I think Alexa is the best in terms of entertainment value.

Edit: probably like 10 years old.



Do People on this site need to chill with their fetish of japanese wrestlers?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It's not a fetish. They're fans of those performers.

Should WWE reduce Raw to 2 hours?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.

EDIT:

Yes.

Manami Toyota or Charlotte Flair?

You're wrong, emerald-fire.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

HBK

Is Trump making America great again?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In a entertaining way, yes 

Should Randy Orton get another world title reign? 

I'm guessing no's from all but one person


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Nah fam.

Nah Randy Orton has been boring since he changed his gimmick.

Is Fortnite as bad as people say it is?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It doesn't take quarters, so I haven't played it.

Worst fighting game character ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shujinko. A lame amalgam of every other popular character. His design is cool, but what a lame character. Just parroting everyone else. 

Best fighting game character of all time and why you chose Erron Black?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko, because she's the coolest hopping vampire around.










Favorite comic book love interest?

Judging.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mary Jane Watson


Are you big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Big Spoon.

Favorite NES game?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. 3 or Monster Party.

Favorite horror novel?

If Tyrion is answering this:

Favorite GOT episode(s)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know you've made it when you get specialized questions just for you.

Season 6, episode 10: The Winds Of Winter 

Alright, I'll give you one.

WHY the hell should I care about the Sandman comics? Answer in as much or as little detail as you like.

EDIT - This is not for anyone else but Phantom.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Horror novel- The Store
GOT episode- Blackwater

edit: you shouldn't.

Who is your favorite Poet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sandman helped change the public perception of comic books. It attracted new audiences to the medium (including women), was one of the first graphic novels to be on the New York Times Best Seller list, won numerous awards, and is generally considered to be one of the greatest comics ever published. And Batman has appeared in it.

Edgar Allan Poe.

Why didn't you turkeys tell me that Mary Elizabeth Winstead is going to be Huntress?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't find out about it until now. :mark:

When was the last time you walked out of the Cinema during a film?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never done that. Movies used to be so pricey where I live that doing that was a waste of money even if the movie was bad. I DID fall asleep in a movie once though :lmao

What was the last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, it is a waste of money, but sitting through a bad film is the literal worst & can feel like death. :lol

TV Show: Rick & Morty
Actual TV: I think it was The Chase the other day in passing at someone else's house, I don't really watch proper TV anymore.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

What is your all time favorite TV comedy?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only fools and horses 

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Owl

If you had to move to a different country than the one you live in, which country would you choose?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Spain 

Does Sofia Vergara have the coolest accent of all time?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Why didn't you turkeys tell me that Mary Elizabeth Winstead is going to be Huntress?!


Because that movie is going to be crap and you know she's just going to be overshadowed by Margot Robbie anyway.

No, I find her voice overall to be annoying.

Most disappointing movie you have seen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Batman V Superman. :mj2

Movie that surprised you? (That you thought was going to be terrible)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder Woman

Most underrated movie


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Adventureland.

What do you think of Kristen Stewart as an actress?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh.

Why do you jive turkeys love Deadpool so much?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He's funny, amusing, doesn't take himself seriously, and breaking the fourth wall does have its amusing aspects


Why is the Arrowverse hated?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because it's not good.

My desire to see Mary Elizabeth Winstead in a superhero film will soon be fulfilled... but it will be in a DCEU film. Am I being punished?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Because it's not good.
> 
> My desire to see Mary Elizabeth Winstead in a superhero film will soon be fulfilled... but it will be in a DCEU film. Am I being punished?


Wanted more specifics, but blunt and to the point is fair.

We are all being punished for those movies

Will the Titanverse be any good?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope it is...

Why is The Shape of Water Guillermo del Toro's magnum opus?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Because Del Toro is currently stuck being a 3D model inside Death Stranding.

If something is that which it is not can it be that which it is without being what it is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Because it's not good.
> 
> My desire to see Mary Elizabeth Winstead in a superhero film will soon be fulfilled... but it will be in a DCEU film. Am I being punished?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

42.

Does Death Stranding look totally boss?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not what I've seen.

Will the Disney streaming service be a legitimate competitor to Netflix?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It will have it's audience but I don't think they'll be mutually exclusive

Will Red Dead Redemption 2 live to expectations?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly. 

Will the Birds of Prey movie make Phantom very sad?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It will have MEW so no

Did you install macOS Mojave yet? How are you liking the new dark mode?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> It will have MEW so no
> 
> Did you install macOS Mojave yet? How are you liking the new dark mode?


No, but have a Charlotte!










Osamu Tezuka: greatest manga artist or bestest manga artist?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Sandman helped change the public perception of comic books.


Ok...



> It attracted new audiences to the medium (including women),


So it's a feminist book. Why the hell would I like it then?



> was one of the first graphic novels to be on the New York Times Best Seller list, won numerous awards, and is generally considered to be one of the greatest comics ever published.


I'm looking for more than just awards talk. Anything can win awards. WHY did it win awards? Why would I like the characters or the story?



> And Batman has appeared in it.


Does he appear as the actual, genuine article Batman like he is in Batman TAS, or is he the stupid Dark Knight Returns Batman, Adam West Batman, psychotic Batman from BvS?...

Anyway.....

Greatest, because bestest is a stupid word.

What's your favourite cheese?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Queso fresco

Favourite porn actress/actor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tori Black

What was the last thing you Googled?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Genuine article Batman.

Sandman is a complex series that spans across time and space. It's an epic fantasy that weaves many different elements into a rich tapestry of comic storytelling. The series is thrilling, funny, horrifying, moving, exciting, thought-provoking, and always fascinating. Sandman utilises figures and concepts from history/mythology/comic books in inventive ways that enrich the universe Gaiman has created. It's a one of a kind series and it's just as important to the history of comics as Watchmen and The Killing Joke. 

In addition to Batman, Constantine, Martian Manhunter, various Norse gods, and other characters you appreciate appear throughout the series.

If you want more about its characters, I'll tell you in the next post. I'm eating lunch now.

Spirit Halloween Near Me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, not AS important. Watchmen was the only comic on the Time 100, and The Killing Joke is the biggest story of the most famous villain ever created. I guarantee you more people have read those two books than read Sandman. I'd never even heard of Sandman until a few years ago. I always knew about Watchmen and Killing Joke. Furthermore, there's no Sandman movie, and even if they make one, it took a lot longer.

If it's cheap, I might eventually buy it and let it disappoint me, but it has to be cheap. I'm not wasting 30 bucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sandman does have a spin-off TV series on right now: Lucifer.

There have been many attempts to make a Sandman film, just like Watchmen before the Snyder film.

Favorite video game character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well, I'm not gonna watch anything where they make the devil the good guy. Regardless, that's a tv series, not a movie, and it's a spin-off, not the genuine article. A movie is more important, and they got made first.

Either way, maybe I'll read it. If it's cheap. I don't expect to like it, though. According to the wikipedia article, it's a "comic strip for intellectuals", and I'm not an intellectual, I'm an idiot, so that probably means it's boring as fuck like a lot of science fiction.

Favourite video game of all time?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Grand Theft Auto V

Favorite singer?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It probably won't be your favorite. However, I do think you'll enjoy Dark Night: A True Batman Story by Paul Dini. It features Dream and Death.

Alice Cooper and Tom Waits.

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> It probably won't be your favorite.


Well, there you go. Why even bother then? ~_~

Red Lobster.

Favourite moment in wrestling in 2018?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Charlotte breaking the streak of Asuka 

Celebrity that you want to punch the most?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You asked.

Honestly, just skip Sandman and go for Dark Night.

Asuka winning the Royal Rumble.

EDIT:

BOO THAT ANSWER!!!

Jared Leto.

EDIT #2:

I SEE THAT YOU LIKED THAT, EF! BOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Favorite superhero team?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All these trolls.....

The Justice League. By which I mean, Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, and Green Lantern. Any iteration must include those core five. From there, you can add Martian Manhunter and Hawkgirl like the tv show did, you can add Aquaman to it, like I would've preferred the show did. They should add Doctor Fate, but they don't. It needs those core five, though.

Least favourite super villain?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victor Zsasz doesn't do much for me.

Favorite Marvel superheroine?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Wasp because Evangeline Lilly plays the character.

What are your thoughts on Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dumb fun. The last half is a Hammer vampire flick with a dinosaur... delightful.

Thoughts on Harley Quinn?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

A thoroughly entertaining character.

What's an upcoming movie you're looking forward to very much?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Avengers 4

When Star Wars episode 9 doesn't make a billion dollars, will Disney finally get a new head of Lucasfilm?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No, they will continue to blame the so called "toxic" white male fanbase

What is that one song that you can listen to no matter what and it just gets you in the right mood?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who is your favourite film composer?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Howard Shore followed by Hans Zimmer and Ramin Djawadi.

Your favorite film that has a running time of more than 3 hours?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wolf of Wall Street

Have you seen Borat?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I've seen the beggining, it sucked, so I stopped watching

Name a movie that, after seeing it for the first time on tv you thought "I wish I could have watched it on the theaters"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pacific Rim, which is one of my favorite movies.

What is the best quality of your favorite wrestler?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Look/Charisma

Since you got your smartphone, what is the longest you have been without internet access?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Four days

Is JLo awesome?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Justice League of Osaka is awesome.

Best Japanese monster movie?

Or...

Worst scene in a good superhero film?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The first thing that came to my mind is the "WHERE IS HE?!" scene from The Dark Knight. Bale in his Batman voice is SO ungodly bad. I'm sure there's worse, but that scene sticks out like a sore theme. How Christopher Nolan crafted those movies and allowed that Batman voice is beyond me. For as dumb a motherfucker as Zack Snyder is, he knew that Batman is a BILLIONAIRE and would have access to a voice modulator. Nobody does the voice modulator, except the one where they get the character dramatically wrong. Typical.

Best scene in a superhero film that sucks ass?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Scenes? Hmm I'd go with any scene where Michael Clarke Duncan is flexing and posing in Daredevil.


Whats the name of your favorite restaurant?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How dare you. Just for that, no.

I've already answered it anyway.

Best scene in a shitty super hero film?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The birth of Sandman in Spider-Man 3.

What 5 superheroes would you pick for your own team?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Batman, Spiderman, Flash, Hulk, Dr Strange

Favorite wrestler outside WWE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani, Hikaru Shida, Jushin Thunder Liger, Rosemary, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Meiko Satomura, and Minoru Suzuki.

What wrestler would you cast as what superhero?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't, because wrestlers don't belong in comic book movies. I guess Braun Strowman might be a decent Juggernaut or something. Something that requires miminal speaking.

Is Nathan Fillion really too old to be Hal Jordan? Because frankly, I think that's stupid. Just....make him older, who gives a shit? Your two cents...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No but I prefer that he'd be Nathan Drake.

What is the name of your favorite restaurant?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There's this Japanese place called Takuma that I really dig. There's another Japanese place nearby that I haven't been to... it's called Asuka.

No, I'm not kidding.

Hank Pym or Scott Lang?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scott Lang

Magneto or Professor X?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Magneto

What do you see in this image?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magneto

EDIT:

Clara Bow being enveloped by the Blob.

Janet van Dyne or Nadia van Dyne?

Or...

The Wasp or Black Widow?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Wasp

Full sleeves or half sleeves?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Half sleeve


Noodles or rice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rice

What do you see in this image?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

A man, an eagle and a smaller bird.

If you could spend your money on just one of the two things, what would you rather spend it on - a great meal or great clothes?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

A great meal. Full satisfied belly> looking good

rank color commenatators, Heenan , Ventura, King


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A great meal. I don't care about clothing. I only wear t shirts with something advertised on it. Podcasts, comic books, Asuka, etc. I'm not into expensive clothing. 

EDIT - Heenan, King, Ventura

What's your favourite meal?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Either Pizza or Fried Chicken.



Dolorian said:


> What do you see in this image?


Rita Hayworth


Favorite scene in Batman Begins?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

There are many but this takes the cake.






Can you swim?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes.

Got milk?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Favorite Vincent Price movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes, followed by The Masque of the Red Death. If you want a good non-horror performance, check out Champagne for Caesar.

Bela Lugosi or Boris Karloff?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think Karloff.

Elvira a sexy bitch, or a talentless bint ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sexy "B" word. 

Kamala Khan or Carol Danvers?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kamala Khan

Favorite Mcu villain not named Thanos?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ivan Vanko from Iron Man 2

What color are your eyes?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hela

EDIT:

Black as a widow.

Favorite sci-fi writer?


----------



## DeanBrady (Oct 3, 2018)

dont like Sci Fi

Favourite Character in Friends?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chandler.










Favourite Heist movie?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Inception

Do you keep your bedroom door closed or open when you're alone at home?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Should I change my avatar to something Halloween-y? If so, what?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure, not sure what but certainly nothing sexy since AZA wouldn't approve...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's great.

Should Dolorian ask a question?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes

Should I keep posting Peyton related stuff or no?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

But of course

What do you currently have as a desktop background in your computer?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange... I am predictable. :sadbecky

Should I continue to post Doctor Strange and Clea nonsense?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Former porn star leah gotti.

edit: well obviously.

Whats your favorite fast food restaurant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taco Bell.

Nikki Cross :mark or Nikki Bella?

Judging.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neither :grin2:. I used to like Nikki Cross, but her matches are getting worse and her character is getting cringier.

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coke

Why the hell does WWE have ads on their Youtube channel for the UFC? I literally just clicked on an old video from a few years ago and I see an ad for Conor vs Khabib. Like.....what?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe one of the deals they had when they allowed Lesnar to fight in UFC back in 2016 :shrug

Which movie will lived up to expectations the most next year: Episode 9 or Avengers 4?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Avengers 4

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love Hangover by Diana Ross

Why should Clea singlehandedly take out Thanos in Avengers 4?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Episode 9. My expectations for a Kathleen Kennedy produced Star Wars movie is 0 expectations, and we're going to get a 0 movie. Avengers 4, I'm not sure of, because of the Captain Marvel feminist nonsense. I hope they pull it all together.

Also, knowing how even the best things have trouble with endings, and this is an ending for that storyline, I have VERY high expectations, but I don't know if they can meet them. I'm expecting a great film but perhaps not as good as Infinity War.

Episode 9 will be the trash heap I expect.

EDIT - Because it's revealed in the third act that it wasn't really Thanos, it was a clone, and then the real Thanos shows up and slaps Clea so hard she flies into the sun and dies.

Regardless of their renewal of her, will Disney force Kathleen Kennedy out as head of Lucasfilm after Episode 9 fails to make a billion.....which it will (will fail to do so, that is).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No, they will just double down and blame the "toxic white male" fanbase when it underperforms.

If you had to recommend a single book to someone which would it be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sadly, I agree.

George R.R. Martin's A Game Of Thrones. A Storm Of Swords is the best book in the series, but you don't start in the middle. They'll read all of it once they're hooked.

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Young Frankenstein

If only one Avenger dies in Avengers 4, who do you think it will be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tony, but practically the entire team is dying. Tony, Cap, Thor and Hawkeye are all gone. Banner too probably, because "Captain Marvel is the most powerful character in the MCU" and if he's not the most powerful character, I don't know what his role is. Black Widow will be kept alive because feminist bullshit. "We want a Black Widow movie". No, we don't, the numbers will prove that.

If we're nailing it down to just one, though, Tony Stark. Downeys contract is too big.

What was the last Youtube video you watched?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not watch, but listen...






Who was the first wrestler you became a fan of?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

EDIT - Chris Jericho

How old were you when you first started watching wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4, I believe.

Same question.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

10

Whose performance as Vito Corleone did you enjoy more? Marlon Brando or Robert De Niro?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brando.

Best non-MCU Marvel film?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brando, obviously. 

Deadpool or Deadpool 2. Whichever. 

Who is the best Spider-Man? Live action or otherwise...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steve Ditko's 

Best Catwoman?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Anne Hathaway

Best Joker?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Steve Ditko's


You know what I meant, an actual portrayal. The correct answer is the 2018 Spider-Man from the game.










Now, seeing as I got an illegitimate answer last time, best PORTRAYAL of Spider-Man by an ACTOR.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tom Holland

Do you smoke?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No

What is your movie of the year so far?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hell no. That's dumb as hell.

EDIT - Avengers: Infinity War

What's the last drink you had?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Pepsi. If alcohol don't remember cause it has been years.

If you watched do you agree with the Nightwing vs Daredevil Death Battle video or if you hadn't watch who would win?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Daredevil

What is one of your favorite video game moments?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It wasn't alcohol. Just a drink.

As far as the Death Battle goes, I predicted the result correctly. I'm kinda happy with either result, for different reasons.



Spoiler



I wanted Daredevil to win, but I like DC more than Marvel, so I can't complain that they're getting more wins against Marvel, even though I don't like Nightwing.



How am I supposed to just randomly pick a video game moment? I guess I'll say curing the Genophage in Mass Effect 3.

Will Daredevil season 3 be the best season of Daredevil, being that it's partly based on Born Again and they're bringing in Bullseye?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 5 the reveal at the end. Unlike most I love Venom and what he represents.

edit: I stopped watching the series after the first season but due to the reasons you mentioned it must be the best season.

Do you think Death Stranding will be like no game ever created?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't have enough information to even say what the game is about let alone if it will be like no other game ever. It will probably include some novel gameplay mechanic but I don't expect it to be some massive revolutionary step in gaming.

Which album coming out this year are you most looking forward to?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dude, you've gotta watch the second season of Daredevil. Punisher is FUCKING AWESOME. He got robbed of an Emmy for his cemetary speech in the fourth episode. 

I guess so. I don't even know what the fuck this game is.

EDIT - None.

Will there be ANY improvement in the WWE product by the end of the year? Just.....something good. A needed title change.....something.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't see much changing until the Rumble next year

What would be a new innovative wrestling match type that you would like to see?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd like to see a cage match with a roof and no doors, so that there's no interference and the heel can't "run away" like the cage match was originally intended.


What do you consider the worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The "Asuka wins the womens championship" match. It's a match and it can only end with Asuka winning the womens championship. If it ends with her losing, the match is restarted until she wins.

EDIT - As far as how angry it made me, Batman v Superman. As far as just, purely bad cinema, Two Headed Shark Attack. I watched it for the Bryan and Vinny Show review of it the first B and V of 2013. I'll never forget that episode. What a bad movie. What a fun review, though. If you've never seen the review, treat yourself. It's on Youtube. Bryan and Vinny Two Headed Shark Attack. First result.

There are worse, but I've never seen them the full way through.

Worst portrayal of a character in the DCEU besides Leto and Eisenberg?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I would say Clooney but that probably doesn't count so new Flash.

Better Kingpin Vincent D'onfrio (I know the spellings off) or Michael Clarke Duncan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clooney isn't DCEU, so no. The DCEU is Man of Steel, Batman v Superman, Suicide Squad, Wonder Woman, Justice League and Aquaman.

Vincent D'onofrio, by FAR. For starters, he actually looks like the Kingpin. That's important to me. If you're gonna play a character, you should look like them, you know? I don't like them doing these race swaps. Whatever race the character is created as should be the one they stick with for the rest of time. Secondly, it's just a far better, more powerhouse acting performance. It's a little unfair because D'onofrio has so much more time than Michael Clarke Duncan, many, many episodes compared to a 2 hour movie where he's not even featured the whole way through, but nevertheless, he fits the spirit of the Kingpin much better than Duncan did. 

Best Marvel Netflix villain?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Killgrave with ease.

why Doctor Doom is the greatest comic book character ever?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly, he's up there. Doom is the world's most lovable megalomaniac. One of my all-time favorite comics is Doctor Strange and Doctor Doom: Triumph and Torment and he's definitely a rock star in that story. Even as a hardcore Strange fan, I have to admit that the comic belongs to Doom.

Why is Death of the Endless THE greatest comic book character ever?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't read comics, but I wouldn't know who that is without googling it. So, no, it probably isn't. :draper2

Your favourite video game boss fight?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tough question. Probably Bongo Bongo:










If you had to move to a new country where the native language is not English what country would you move to and why?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Japan, because I like the culture


What does most mainstream media suck these days?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because Vincent Price isn't doing cameos in everything now. :sadbecky

What female Marvel character should get her own movie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Woman. Jess has a pretty interesting backstory


Has the world gone mad?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did you follow a funny little rabbit in a waistcoat?

Best female video game character?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Elena Drake/Fisher (that's right I went there come @ me)

Is it really sexist to want Brie Larson to show more emotion in her captain Marvel role?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elena. :goaway

Why would that be sexist? No.

Friday the 13th, Halloween or Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Halloween

Have you ever experienced anything that might be considered supernatural?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I worked at a restaurant that was haunted. Things would fly off shelves every so often

Are you going to any Oktoberfests?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry about that, Virus. I phantom-ed at many restaurants before I started haunting Staples Center.

No.

Venom: Fantastic remake of The Incredible Melting Man, the best buddy comedy of the year, or both?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Both.

Video game side character most in need of their own video game?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie!!!! :mark :dance 

Most underrated Marvel character and why is it Clea?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Taskmaster is definitely underrated. 

Most underrated DC character?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lobo he doesn't get nearly enough love.

Best video game character love interest?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tali'Zorah nar Rayya










Technically, it's Garrus Vakarian, but I play as the male Shepard, so yeah...

Keelah Se'lai!

Best video game weapon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peach's Toad shield.


Best comic book love interest?

Green rep for Clea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nah, I got plenty of green rep

Mary Jane Watson

Worst Transformers Series (not movies, series)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beast Wars.

Best series?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

G1, yo.

Will my next post be about Clea?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Absolutely.

Will you ever admit Becky is better than Asuka?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Beast Wars.
> 
> Best series?


What?



PhantomoftheRing said:


> G1, yo.
> 
> Will my next post be about Clea?


What?

He won't

Will Aquaman be any good?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably yes.

Are you health-conscious?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A little bit now. I miss real soda.

Are you a Deadpool fan and are you ashamed of yourself?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I am not a Deadpool fan and I am not ashamed of myself.

Who is your favorite James Bond?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not particularly 

Probs Pierce Brosnan since he's in the ones I bothered watching.


Why did the chicken really cross the road.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes and no.

Are you eagerly awaiting Deadpool 3?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- Deadpool Fan: yes

- Favorite Bond: Moore

- Chicken: According to the ad, To get a better view of the house it just bought.

Are you eagerly awaiting Deadpool 3?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope, not interested in Deadpool

What is the first thing you'll be doing once you gain control of your character in Red Dead Redemption 2?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Seeing if you can get drunk in a bar again.

Did you play Red Dead Undead Nightmare?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes

Which thread were you viewing before this one?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A spool of black thread.

Best final girl?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alice from NOES 4

Worst Final Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nancy Holbrook

Most underappreciated final girl?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Constance (Just Before Dawn)

This one is important, guys...

Gwen Stacy or Mary Jane Watson and why?

Green rep for Gwen Stacy and a compelling reason.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mary Jane, because she's the classic one and I'm a traditionalist. She's Peters Lois Lane, Gwen Stacy is not. 

Have you finished the new Spider-Man game yet?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope. I haven't even started it. Haven't even purchased it. I'm poor.


If you had super powers would you be a hero or use that powers to get by do whatever you want to do?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No to Spider-Man. :sadbecky

I would use my powers to heroically force people to watch Phantom of the Paradise.

Best non-horror Halloween movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I looked up non horror Halloween movies, and Shaun Of The Dead was counted, so that's the answer.

Best movie in the Cornetto trilogy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think of Shaun as a horror-comedy, but I'll allow it.

Shaun. Brilliant picture.

Should Tarantino direct a Marvel movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unless it's Deadpool 3 or another R rated film in the vein of Logan, no. Tarantino should exclusively be an R rated director. Also, he's too much of an auteur to take direction from Kevin Feige. They need everything to fit into one unified vision. That's how they lost Edgar Wright. I don't see how Tarantino and Marvel Studios could ever co-exist.

However, I would float Tarantino as an excellent choice for Kingsman 3. If they let him do his Tarantinoiest to that property, a glorious film awaits.

Can James Gunn fix the DCEU?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If WB lets hims do his thing, why not


Arrowverse or Titanverse


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

titanverse. Arrowverse sucks

Felicity or Iris? Kill one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Felicity. The only thing that could make me watch another scene from Arrow would be her death. I'd like that video 1000 times if I could. Having said that, I kinda want to say Iris so that I could watch Flash again, but it was becoming too much of a burden even without her.

Sadly, I know Greg Berlanti loves Felicity, so even if they killed her, I'd be expecting a lazarus pit, or Doctor Fate to show up out of nowhere, or it was a clone, or.....anything to keep her alive.

Felicity or Skylar White? Kill one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Felicity. 


Felicity or Kara. Kill one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kara as in Supergirl? Not sure who you'd mean otherwise.

Felicity.

Is there any character on tv or in movies or games that you hate more than Felicity?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kara as in Supergirl? Not sure who you'd mean otherwise.
> 
> Felicity.
> 
> Is there any character on tv or in movies or games that you hate more than Felicity?


Yes, that Kara.

The CW Supergirl. At least Felicity isn't an insult to a iconic character. Also, the whole cast of Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Since there is no question I will ask myself one and another to the next person.

Is Metal Gear Solid franchise is THE GOAT in the gaming history?

Yes of course, nothing is close.

Have you ever been in a real right?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, I have but a long time ago. Nothing recently.

Same question. Have you ever been in a real fight?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sure when I was young 

back to the dctv stuff

Better sidekick/brother type character: Diggle or Vibe?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. John H. Watson

Is the portrayal of Scarlet Witch in the MCU complete jive?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Do you read Sutter Kane?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No

Do you like something that you are somewhat ashamed of and would not want real life friends/family to know about?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excellent reference... But what? You like MCU Scarlet Witch? 

EDIT:

Are you a cop?

My weird-ass obsession with The Wasp or my weird-ass obsession with Clea?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Which was the question? <.< 

I'll answer the second one though, I'm not a cop. 

What is your favourite form of exercise?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's what a cop would say.

Walking to the refrigerator.

Is Christopher Lee the best Dracula?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably

Is the new Pet Sematary going to suck?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, you think everything new sucks...

I don't know. It could be good.

Should Guillermo del Toro direct a version of Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Well, you think everything new sucks...
> 
> I don't know. It could be good.
> 
> Should Guillermo del Toro direct a version of Phantom of the Opera?


Not everything, just most things
The trailer is up. Looks unimpressive

Sure. He would do a good job.

Worst video game you have played


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Favourite fruit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great movies sometimes have mediocre trailers and mediocre movies sometimes have great trailers. If we judged films based solely on trailers, Suicide Squad would be fantastic. 

Going with the obvious choice here: Superman 64.

EDIT:

Banana 

Is Gwen Stacy underrated as a Spider-Man love interest?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably. I still prefer Mary Jane. Mostly because of scenes like this:










What's your favourite Pizza toppings?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mushrooms, sausage, spinach, tomatoes, feta cheese 

Favorite X-Men character?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wolverine. I'm a basic bitch I know, but Logan pretty much just sold it for me. How can you not love Wolverine & Jackman is so good. 

Least favourite X-Men character?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

EDIT: Prof X.

Why Pepsi is better than Coke?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deadpool if that counts

EDIT

Because you say so.

X-Men or MCU?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Neither

Would you date someone where the age gap was 7 or more years?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes but I would be more inclined to be the younger one in the relationship. Though I'm in my mid 20's so maybe that is more safe lol.

Is WF your number one favourite hobby site?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No

What is something (non-booking related) you don't like about your favorite wrestler?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll go by current favourite. Elias's in-ring skills are not that good. Though they rarely ever book him in matches to improve on that aspect. :side:

Do you watch WWE PPV's live and if not when was the last WWE PPV you watched live?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Last one I watched live was this year's Money in the Bank.

Best non-Marvel/DC superhero? Pulp/literary heroes like Doc Savage and Sherlock Holmes count.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Does V from V for Vendetta count as a superhero?

Favorite board game?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spawn

Edit: Omega Virus
Have you ever walked out of a movie and if so which one?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

V is DC.

No. That is not the Phantom way.

Favorite anime character?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alphonse Elric (Full Metal Alchemist)

Favorite song not in your native language


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why is Disneyland's The Haunted Mansion mankind's greatest achievement?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Because @PhantomoftheRing has declared it so, and so it is.

Have you see a movie that legit made you scared?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No... and that's not a good thing. :sadbecky 

Is Françoise Hardy a legit angel?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No idea who that is but probably not.

How did the CW manage to fuck up the Arrowverse? Seems like that should've been an easy comicverse to make awesome


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Because they are mostly targetting teenage girls instead of comic book fans.

How much porn is too much porn?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit: When you watch it too much?

Because they would rather it be YA teen series crap than an actual superhero show. They want that audience and don't care about the comic fans. That and they want to get on their political soapbox when ever possible.

Will the Titanverse be better?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe... Maybe not...

Why is The Sandman the best comic DC/Vertigo has ever published?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, at least for what I've seen

EDIT: I don't know, I haven't read it/see it

Who is/are your favorite/favorites members of WF?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone on my friend's list :cool2 

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

6 in the morning

Do you like pie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do I have taste buds and a soul? Yes.

Are you going to any spook houses this October?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope. :sadbecky

What's your favourite part about Halloween?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The slutty outfits on women >

Best gift you've ever gotten


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was just about to say that ^^ 

Umm, probably my camera for my birthday in 2013 as that got me into photography. Either that or my 360 I got in Christmas 2008.

Most attractive blonde employed by the WWE currently?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mandy Rose

Have you seen IT?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You answered correctly 

And no 

Most overrated drink in your opinion?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have. 

EDIT:

Beer.

Have you seen It! The Terror from Beyond Space?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

What's with the green stars and why should I care about them? Do you get a prize or something?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I assume you mean rep, and no you don't. :shrug 

What is your number one favourite YouTube channel?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dead Meat right now.

I love their Kill Count videos.

What is the best Takeaway? (Pizza, Indian, Chinese etc.)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pizza of course

Ben & Jerry's or Häagen-Dazs?


----------



## BigTexasBear (Oct 11, 2018)

Can I do this in the most self-serving fashion...Who's the greatest wrestler ever? Oh, and wouldn't you know it, I just happen to have a SURVEY you can vote in! And wouldn't you know it, it'll help a poor grad student finally get out from his dissertation committee's grasp!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Pizza of course
> 
> Ben & Jerry's or Häagen-Dazs?


Ben & Jerry's.

Strawberries or Grapes?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberries

How early do you usually wake up in the morning?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

7:30am usually.

Do you wake up with or without an alarm?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I can wake up without an alarm but I don't take that risk.

Did you ever put one of your favorite songs as your alarm tone and later started to hate that song?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never. 

Why do you think Jamie Lee Curtis is the ultimate scream queen? Is it just because of the Halloween movies? Or because Scream said so? Do you enjoy her other horror films? Are you some sort of mega Terror Train fan?


----------



## LadiesMan4 (Oct 18, 2018)

because she is the best actress in the world , anyone who says differently is an idiot

Who would win in a fight Mark Henry and a Bear or The Big Show and a Lion?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and a squirrel. 

Why is Clea the greatest love interest in the history of comics?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She isn't


Elvira sexy bitch or ugly bitch?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sexy. :banderas 

Why is your favorite movie Phantom of the Paradise?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

its not.

Should fruit be banned from being given out on halloween


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No. But I always take my pumpkins to the park as its great food for Foxes, hedgehogs and squirrels. 


What is the best movie to watch at Halloween?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom of the Paradise... which was released on this day in 1974!

Favorite movie monster?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rexy

Favorite movie of the 2000s?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keepin' this Halloween-y, yo!


May










Favorite version of Dracula?

Green rep for Lugosi or Hammer.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nosferatu 

Favourite version of Phantom? (I will only accept a version who doesn't sing)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Lon Chaney










Freddy or Jason?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Freddy!

Freddy, Jason, Michael. Fuck, marry, kill.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Freddy 

Christina Aguilera is better than Squawkney Spears?

(Was ninja'd by zrc)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Christina is a way better singer, but overall I prefer Britney's music :shrug

What country does the majority of your favourite music come from?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Top three: Ireland, Japan, America.

Where do you see yourself in ten years?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still making ranking threads :lmao.

Who will be the next WWE star to move on to Hollywood?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka










Who would win in a fight:

Asuka or Scarlet Witch?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scarlet Witch. 

Who is the greatest Japanese woman of all time? (Saying Asuka gets you on my ignore list)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. 

Um... hrm... heh... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

..................................................................Tomoe Gozen?



Frankenstein or the Wolf Man?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankenstein. I take it you mean the monster, seeing as Frankenstein was the Dr. I've always found Werewolves and such somewhat of a bore. Wasn't until Ginger Snaps that I enjoyed them a little. 

Greatest horror franchise?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That pedantic "Frankenstein is the doctor" nonsense bugs me. In the book, the monster sees Victor Frankenstein as his father, so it makes sense that he would take that name. He is a Frankenstein. 

Universal Frankenstein.

Worst horror franchise?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw. Should've stopped at 3 and it would've been great. Instead they milked it for another 5 unnecessary sequels. 

Twilight is the worst thing to ever happen to vampires. True or False?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Birdemic if you mean mainstream, Halloween.

edit: false, vampire movies were overdone way before twilight, now werewolves on the other hand...

Best meat to add to your nachos.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like nachos. 

Rowling or Tolkien?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf movies weren't overdone? How many Paul Naschy movies do we need before we can call them "overdone"?

Beef.

EDIT:

Tolkien.

Most underrated horror franchise?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes

Best and worst Hammer House movies?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BEST:

1. Horror of Dracula










2. The Phantom of the Opera (1962)










3. The Brides of Dracula










4. The Devil Rides Out










5. The Gorgon










WORST:

1. Two Faces of Dr. Jekyll
2. The Mummy's Shroud 
3. The Satanic Rites of Dracula
4. To the Devil a Daughter

Superheroes you want to see added to the MCU?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody, cause I don't watch the MCU. I'll watch X-Men when they inevitably join it, but have no interest in the others except Guardians. 


South Park or Family Guy. Which became shit first?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Family Guy.

Sarah Paulson: Yay or Nay?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yay

Can you drive a car and if yes, at what age did you learn how to?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No I don't drive 

Do you hate Russian teams like I do?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I can not :side:

Edit: Umm, I don't care about Russia in general

Worst WWE moment of 2018?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Roman announcing leukemia

Favorite YouTuber?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lindsay Ellis

Favorite superhero?

Green rep for Doctor Strange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit.

Fuck Dr. strange. 

Favourite soap opera?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

EastEnders (Years ago, not nowadays) 

If you won a billion dollars, what would you do with it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Gambit.
> 
> Fuck Dr. strange.
> 
> Favourite soap opera?












I would buy a death ray, Doctor Strange comics, some monster model kits, and happiness.

Favorite singer of the 1980s?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pete Burns of Dead or Alive. 

Your favourite 80a performer?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Any kind of performer? David Copperfield.

Whose your favorite magician of any era?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The masked magician from the 90s TV shows. I've never found the genre particularly thrilling. 

Harry Potter. Over rated or Deserves its praise?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I think the books deserve their praise but the movies are overrated IMO.

Do you still buy a calendar for your wall every year?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the wwe female calendar every year, but never hang it up. I usually make my own with my favourite women on it. 


Where is your Christmas tree?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No where

Do you ever make new years resolutions?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Occasionally. This year my resolution was to lose weight cos I gained a shitload in 2017 cos of my broken shoulder. I achieved it cos I'm almost back to the weight I was before the accident 

Do you go to the movies a lot?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope. It's too expensive. Although this year is the most I've been to the movies in a long time. I've been to see A Simple Favor, Venom and Halloween. The first one definitely wasn't just for Anna Kendrick. :side:

What is your favourite Video Game from 2018?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't played anything new as I don't have any of the new consuls or even have much time to play

Do you celebrate Thanksgiving?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

No unfortunately it's not celebrated in my counrty the U.K. Which is stupid as it's like having two xmas dinners but one without presents


Do u think Braun Strowman will ever become u.c champ ??


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He will. It's just a shame they didn't pull the trigger when he had momentum. He's seen as a joke now in comparison to Brock.

Your favourite flavour of Milkshake?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strawberry

Your honest opinion on Mordy's Peyton obsession?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:rude

I dig it. I love his passion. As long as he doesn't kidnap her and drag her to his subterranean lair, he's good.

Do you think I will ever shut up about Clea?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No, and you shouldn't, just as me with Peyton :lol (btw I don't have a subterranean lair)

Should Nostalgia throw a birthday party next week?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Never










EDIT

Of course!

Who was your first crush in wrestling?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No because I will be 26, not 12. :lol I will try and make some interesting plans though. 

Edit: Trish!

Do things start to go downhill after 25? :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lita

Edit: Not for me. Outside of paying more bills, Im enjoying my 30s

Which woman currently in wrestling would the idea of sleeping with make you gag?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No, they go downhill whenever you finish high school

EDIT: Jazzy Gabert

What is your favourite current tv show?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.

Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.










Do you think Kate Bush is an ethereal goddess of music? If not, when did you lose your soul?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tamina 

Ninja'd to hell...

Mordy - I don't watch TV

Phantom - many years ago

What woman in the WWE is the most overrated looks wise?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Walking Dead

EDIT

PHANTOM

I lost my soul a long time ago.

NOSTALGIA

Mandy Rose

What is your favorite movie of 2018 so far?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NOSTALGIA:

Becky Lynch

EMERALD

Infinity War (haven't seen many movies tbf)

What is the first wrestling match you remember?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> Tamina
> 
> Ninja'd to hell...
> 
> ...


Nikki Bella, I guess



emerald-fire said:


> The Walking Dead
> 
> What is your favorite movie of 2018 so far?


Deadpool 2


> What is the first wrestling match you remember?


What ever the first match of the first Smackdown was

Most over exposed comic book character?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandy and Infinity War.

Am I about to be ninja'd?

EDIT:

Yes and Batman.

Most underrated comic book superhero?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Flash

Most underrated woman in WWE, looks wise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya

Do you watch any other wrestling promotions currently? If so, name them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> Sonya
> 
> Do you watch any other wrestling promotions currently? If so, name them.


Impact and Lucha Underground

Has Star Wars gone to shit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STARDOM, Pro Wrestling WAVE, Ice Ribbon, Sendai Girls' Pro Wrestling, and OZ Academy.

EDIT:

No. FIGHT ME.

Favorite Tom Waits song?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Haven't heard any. You can go ahead and put me on the List of Phantom. 
:thelist

Are you looking forward to Jurassic World part 3?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Yeah. 

Kate Micucci: Adorable or Perfect?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another Phantom girl I have to google. :argh: Hmm, adorable. Though I think that's too far and I would say cute but there is no option. 

How do you celebrate the new year?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rock out with my clock out of course


:thelist Why are we using this gif?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TWILIGHT ZONE MARATHON, SUCKERS!!!! :mark










EDIT:

Because :thelist

Best Twilight Zone episode?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Monsters Are Due on Maple St 

Best Outer Limits Episode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My favorites are The Man Who Was Never Born, ZZZZZ, Zanti Misfits, and Don't Open Till Doomsday. Big show in my life.










Best 1970s horror movie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably Halloween.

Best 1980's Horror movie and why is it Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creepshow.










Pennywise: 1990 or 2017?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

When forced to choose between tim curry and anybody else, the answer is ALWAYS TIM CURRY.

Who did you root for in the Wacky Races?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Steele or Barbara Crampton?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Crampton.

Opinion on all the DC/Hanna-Barbera crossovers?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy. 

Crypt-Keeper, Vault-Keeper and Drusilla, or The Old Witch?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The first one

An attractive Polish girl who I like but I don't know too well and I haven't talked to in several months - liked my most recent photo on FB. It just happens to be her birthday today, do I send her birthday wishes?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go for it. :smile2:


Alien or Aliens?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alien










Would you agree that these shoes are terrible and the whole outfit choice in general is bad? :side:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

No, because I don't understand fashion. 

Favourite TV show?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Currently Cloak and Dagger

Best thanksgiving food thats not a turkey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't do Thanksgiving. 


Favourite X-Men characters.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magneto, Wolverine, Jean Grey, Cyclops and Mystique.

Favorite character from The Godfather trilogy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wedding Guest #1

Favorite manga?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Battle royale

Favorite Cameron diaz role?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The one in The Mask. 

Favourite film of the worst comedy actor OAT, Adam Sandler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HOTEL TRANSYLVANIA 2, SON!!!! :mark










Worst X-Men character?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wolverine. I even prefer Doop to him. 

Worst version of Dr Strange ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The womanizing jerk from the current run.

Worst Batman?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All of them. 

Worst Avenger?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rage.

Best Avenger?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black panther

Worst male member of the fantastic four


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reed Richards can GTFO.

Worst JLA member?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All of them


Worst superhero movie OAT?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Meteor Man











Best Peter Cushing role of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein, yo!










Best female superhero and why Clea?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dagger. Sorry Im just on a cloak and Dagger kick at the moment.


Favorite non joker heath ledger role?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of them. He's one of the most overrated actors OAT. 

Favourite non Hannibal Anthony Hopkins role.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charles "Corky" Withers from Magic, one of my favorite movies. When I was performing consistently as a magician, I used to open my act with a tribute to Corky.










Favorite Tim Burton movie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hate to be cliché, but Edward Scissorhands was my jam.

Favorite Edward Norton film.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fight Club. 

Favourite Adam Sandler movie?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kenny said:


> Favourite Adam Sandler movie?


Um... Okay, how about that one where Adam Sandler is like in love with some girl. But it turns out that the girl is actually a golden retriever or something. Or the one where Adam Sandler inherits like, a billion dollars, but first he has to become a boxer or something. Or the one where Adam Sandler is trapped on a deserted island and falls in love with a coconut. 

can I get a copy of these movies anywhere?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blockbuster.

Favorite animated Disney movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lion King.

Favourite MCU?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange.










^ That shot made me cry like a jerk. Seeing Strange in a big-budget movie was surreal. Felt like a kid again.

Worst MCU film?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Incredible Hulk

Best MCU film?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Guardians of the Galaxy.

Favourite guardian of the galaxy?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WORST: Either Iron Man 3 or Thor 2... or Thor Ragnarok (fuck, they have made a number on Thor)

BEST: Avengers I, Inifinity War, Civil War

EDIT: Rocket Racoon

Favourite Pixar movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange.

Mantis.

Coco or Toy Story.

Who should play Clea in the MCU?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am Groot.

I am Groot?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We are Groot.

Wolverine or Batman?


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

Batman.

Have you ever attended a wrestling show?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes many.

I'd rather be eaten by Hannibal lecter, than endure a Peyton Royce match. How many seconds would you last?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitely longer with Lecter than with Peyton.

Favorite giant monster?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last what? I could watch an Ironwoman match that involves Peyton :shrug. I would probably passsed out in a few minutes if Hannibal starts eating me

EDIT: King Kong

Would you rather watch a Peyton Royce match or a Tamina match?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I pick the sweet embrace of Death.

Are you a Sherlock Holmes fan? If so, what is your favorite Conan Doyle story?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do not like Sherlock.

Anne Rice character?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Claudia 

Kairi Sane or Anne Bonny?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi Sane, I don't know who the other chick is

Kairi Sane or Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka

Carmella or Naomi?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Naomi

Tamina or Nia Jax?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nia

Alexa Bliss or Charlotte?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa

Sasha or Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Kairi Sane, I don't know who the other chick is
> 
> Kairi Sane or Asuka


She was an actual pirate.

Sasha.

Asuka or Clea?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Clea

Victoria or Jazz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria.

Bull Nakano or Asuka?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bull Nakano

Bull Nakano or Aja Kong?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Bull. She was my first Asuka.

Bull or Manami Toyota?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bull Nakano

Bull Nakano or the Crush Gals?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When did this become the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread? Have listened to their music tho. 

Bull.

Harley Quinn: Yay or Nay? Why?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nay because She's from DC. 

Gizmo. Cute as fuck or creepy little shit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But she's a weird clown lady... :sadbecky

Both.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Aubrey Plaza?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Winstead

Kira Kosarin or Victoria Justice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kira.

Clea or Sabrina?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clea. Sabrina is getting kind of scary now


Supergirl or Troia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Best game show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The original series. I don't care for game shows nowadays. 

Worst match on the Survivor Series card?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Clea. Sabrina is getting kind of scary now
> 
> 
> Supergirl or Troia


I like her moxie! Purely based on her as a character and my love of her franchise...
so don't post any creepy pin-up art! Not every female needs sexy art, Virus!

Brock vs. AJ


Penn or Teller?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I like her moxie! Purely based on her as a character and my love of her franchise...
> so don't post any creepy pin-up art! Not every female needs sexy art, Virus!
> 
> Brock vs. AJ
> ...


Wasn't planning to. At least not of Sabrina, that would be weird

Penn

Pizza or spaghetti


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You post sexy turtles. I can't be too sure.

Pizza.

Suspiria (1977) or Suspiria (2018)?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You post sexy turtles. I can't be too sure.
> 
> Pizza.
> 
> Suspiria (1977) or Suspiria (2018)?


Wait what?

1977. Haven't seen the new one

Why don't you ever wage a land war in Asia?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All of them.

Favourite kids show still on.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You posted that weird Ninja Turtles art not too long ago.

It's one of the classic blunders.

Star and the Forces of Evil.


Best Marvel supervillain?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You posted that weird Ninja Turtles art not too long ago.
> 
> It's one of the classic blunders.
> 
> Best Marvel supervillain?


Don't see how it was weird, but what ever.
Dr Doom

Worst Marvel Supervillian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Whiplash can GTFO.

MJ or Lois Lane?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lois Lane

Walter White or Gustavo Fring?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Walter.

The Iconic Duo or Batman and Robin?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Batman and Robin

What is your favourite month of the year?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

October or December. 

Miles Davis or Charles Mingus?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Miles Davis

Stephen King's best book?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Shining.

Best movie adaptation of a Shakespearean play?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forbidden Planet

Best Lovecraft adaptation?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Re-Animator










Best comic book series that's NOT Marvel or DC?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt/Vault of Horror/Haunt of Fear

Asuka tapped out again... should I become a supervillain and get revenge on the world?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Absolutely.


Best Ray Harryhausen movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7th Voyage of Sinbad

Asuka or Becky Lynch and why are you wrong?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kairi would kill the both of them.

Should I update my profile and exchange Becky Lynch with Kairi Sane?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The answer is always yes to Kairi... unless Asuka is an option. Or Clea.


Clea or Asuka?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka.

Were you aware there's a new "What If..." comic asking what if Magik became Sorcerer Supreme?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course! I almost used that image as my avatar! 

What if "Weird Al" Yankovic became Sorcerer Supreme?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

He'd perform better magic tricks than this...







Who REALLY should have played the Ancient One in the Dr. Strange movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Either an exceptional Tibetan stage actor or Chow Yun-fat. If they HAD to do the genderswap thing, I say Cheng Pei-pei.

Favorite Spider-Man villain?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mister Negative


Favorite joe pesci movie/role


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy DeVito in Goodfellas. 

Heart or Blondie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Neither, I'm all about the swandie






Why is Paddington bear so goddamn adorable?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He isn't. 
Can't.believe you said neither to heart or Blondie
Debbie Harry is a fucking legend. 

Freddie Mercury. Overrated corpse or once in a lifetime act.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somewhere in the middle. A very talented singer, but not a personal favourite. 

Was Daniel Bryan turning heel stupid?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He turned heel? Yes its stupid then. But then his wife is a heel. 

Should Miz turn face by default?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, face Miz is going to be awesome.

Who is the most boring wrestler on Raw according to you?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronda Rousey. 
Same match every single time. 

Most boring one on Smackdown?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> He turned heel? Yes its stupid then. But then his wife is a heel.
> 
> Should Miz turn face by default?


Wow, you're really out of the loop. You must not know the other news about that, either.






Becky Lynch. She's not literally the most boring person on SmackDown, there are far worse, but because her push directly holds back Asuka, she's the one that bores me the most at this moment because I have to watch somebody else take the rightful spot of the GOAT.

What's the game of the year?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RDR2, Pyro 

What's your favourite bad video game?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Penn and Teller's Desert Bus











What's the thing you miss the most about the 80's?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The coke I never got to snort because I was born in the 90's :mj2 

Ever been in a fight?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes a few in high school 

Do you smoke?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

How often do you get a haircut?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hardly ever. I get it trimmed every few months so I don't get split ends, but I haven't cut my hair properly in years. I did get some of it cut off after my accident but that was only cos there was so much blood in it it was ruined.

When it's cold, do you prefer to use a heater or just dress in layers or use a blanket?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

heater and a comforter.

Favorite martial arts movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Enter The Dragon











Favorite Godzilla movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, you're really out of the loop. You must not know the other news about that, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't watched the Smackdown highlights for this week, so was unaware of the turn. Knew about Styles losing the belt though.


Cheshire said:


> Enter The Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original. It has charm


Win for Smackdown at Survivor Series?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Dont care.

Whats the best Nicholas Cage movie?*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wicker Man. Specifically for this reason:
















Worst Nick Cage movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wicker Man.
For the rest of it!

Favourite Johnny Depp film?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Best Michael Keaton movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beetlejuice.

Favourite Helena Bonham Carter movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The tv mini-series "Merlin".










Best adaptation of the King Arthur story?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen a movie he was in. I'll say The Rock, because I hear good things about that one. I have to get to it. 

EDIT - Wow, I'm WAY behind. That's why you refresh your page.

Uhh.....Excalibur, from what I hear. I think it's the only good one. I have to get to it. It's an episode of the Cine-Files, so it must be good. 






What's the best Kurt Russell movie and why is it The Hateful Eight?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Guardians 2. Cause he dies.

Favourite Tarantino movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Russell > Nia Jax

1 - The Hateful Eight
2 - Django Unchained
3 - Kill Bill Volume 1
4 - Kill Bill Volume 2
5 - Inglourious Basterds
6 - Pulp Fiction
7 - Reservoir Dogs
8 - Jackie Brown
9 - Death Proof

Favourite Martin Scorsese movie?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pulp Fiction Favourite Uma Thurman movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edit plz ~_~






Now. Then. Forever.

Favourite MCU movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are there any characters you would like to see added to the MCU? If so, why Clea?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The XMen. So they can be finally done justice. 

Which X-Man should be in the Avengers movies?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik. I want Magik and Doctor Strange to have wacky adventures together.










Favorite cartoon of the 1980s?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wolverine, so people can get triggered

EDIT: Does anime count? If they do, Dragon Ball. Don't know which american cartoons started in the 80's

Which DC character should get his own movie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zatanna and Stephanie Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

and










Which DC character should NOT get their own movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joker. 

Which wwe superstar would fit into the MCU?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vince McMahon. Guy is a real life Norman Osborn

Will we get a good Transformers movie in the future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka

EDIT:

Maybe.

What is a horror film you think should be remade?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Children of the Corn or Pet Cemetery 

What film doesn't need remaking?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom of the Paradise. That film is all about its style. If you wanna do a rockin' Phantom, call it "Phantom of the Rock Opera" or something like that.

Eli Roth: Yay or Nay?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Either one

Edit: Nay

Is going to the theaters worth it anymore?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No it's too expensive

Social media platform you use the most?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

not worth it personally. Haven't been in one for the last two years. 

edit: is youtube considered as one? If so youtube.

Do you think Stan Lee contributed more to the popular culture than George Lucas?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Twitter to sell my wank videos. 

Lol George Lucas doesn't belong in the same breath as Stan the man Lee. 

Facebook. Useful tool or overrated garbage?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overrated garbage, stopped using it years ago

Twitter removing the Like button, agree or disagree?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Overrated Garbage

Edit: Don't give a shit
Are there far to many reboots/remakes out there?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, I don't need a new Spiderman reboot every decade

What is the movie you are looking forward the most in 2019?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes

Edit - Dark Phoenix

Are TV shows better than movies in general?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get more out of a TV show than a movie. As there's simply more content.

Last DVD you purchased?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant-Man and The Wasp.


Is theater superior to cinema?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're both overpriced garbage. 

Would you go to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know, I've never went to a play, it's a bit expensive here

EDIT: If I had the money yeah, mostly to go to the the IIconics Axxes session :grin2:

Do you prefer a concert in a big stadium or in a small venue?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course. Even if the card is disappointing the experience would be worth it. 

Edit: big stadium.. seeing as I'm yet to experience a big stadium concert :side:

Favourite wrestling year of the last 15 years?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

Yeah, why not? Could be fun. But I'd be more interested in going to a Royal Rumble though.

EDIT 

Nostalgia

I started watching from 2007, I think. So my pick would be either 2008 or 2011. 2016 brand split - 2017 shake-up was great too.

Do you like traveling?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course :cool2

Do you visit coffee shops?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Flash Gordon or Buck Rogers?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No. again, too expensive. I like cofee, but I ain't paying 8-10 dollars for a cup of coffee

EDIT: Flash Gordon, haven't heard about the other guy

Favourite kind of food?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza. :book

Third or First Person shooter games?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

First person 

First video game console you owned? 



Mordecay said:


> No. again, too expensive. I like cofee, but I ain't paying 8-10 dollars for a cup of coffee


What? That's way too much. :lmao Here is like £3 at most.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Original Nintendo.

PS4, XBox, PC, or Switch?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Poly Station (not Play Station, a Poly Station) is the only console I've owned. Not only because of money, but I have always been more of a PC games person

EDIT: PC

Do you listen current music?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends. I'll say mostly no, because I usually go back to what I know which is early 2000's music. 

Your favourite rapper?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sometimes.

EDIT:

The Cryptkeeper.






Do you listen to disco?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes.

South Park
Good or Bad?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Good.

What would be your Mania matches for both of the women's titles?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SD: Anything that involves Peyton winning :grin2:

RAW: Becky vs Ronda

Same question, but involving the WWE and Universal titles


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Curt Hawkins defeats Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship.

Jinder Mahal defeats Daniel Bryan (or AJ Styles) for the WWE Championship.

Added bonus: Alicia Fox and Kairi Sane win women's titles.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Forgot to add a question...

Make one up yourself. I just woke up and I'm still groggy...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The answer is Clea.

Best monster movie of the 1930s?

Or 

Favorite video game of the 1990s?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Way too many great movies came out in the 1930's to pick just one.
So, for the video games, I'd have to go with Myst. Not your usual
shoot-em-up type game, but a nice little puzzle game that needed solving.











Best video game based on the Star Wars franchise?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Star Wars Battlefront II. (The Original)

Best Lego Game?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2... the one with Clea. :mark










Best fighting game?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tekken

Favorite fighting game character


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko










Favorite album?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden - Rock In Rio. Hands down, all time #1. Nothing is ever going to come close.

If it's a studio album, Iron Maiden - Dance Of Death

Favourite tv show?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Worst television show ever conceived?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Star Trek (Not really, but...I fucking hate it)

Same question.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Birds of Prey can GTFO.

Best superhero film of the year?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Infinity War.











Best tabletop role-playing game?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Call of Cthulhu.

Phantom's weird obsession with Clea or Phantom's weird obsession with Magik?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantoms weird obsession with Vincent price.

Favorite slasher villain not named Jason freddy michael Myers or chucky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Leprechaun






Favourite holiday?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Halloween.











Favorite movie that was based on source material written before the 1900's?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

O

Actor with the most punchable face.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ummm.... Sylvester Stallone??











Actress (or actor) you'd marry in a heartbeat?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Orlando Bloom


Who would you dump on a desert island never to see civilization again.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nia Jax.

Favorite tv comedy series of all time?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Its always sunny in Philadelphia, provided we ignore this last season.

Favorite warner brothers character


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yosemite Sam & Taz. 

Who to you is the 5th South Park kid?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tweek. 

Should Claire Foy play Clea in the MCU?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No.

Who would be a good Gambit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Claire Foy or Channing Tatum.

Best Shaw Brothers movie?

or

Most underrated X-Man?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jubilee is very underrated. Her powers go far beyond just mere fireworks. 

Most overrated X-Man?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wolverine

Most overrated marvel actor.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RDJr

favourite pornstar?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The retired leah Gotti

Favorite wwe produced movie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

12 Rounds 3: Lockdown.










Is my username long enough?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Far too long

What was the last wrestling clip you watched?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you think kids would enjoy a straitjacket escape?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I used to perform it for kids and they liked it... but they liked close-up magic more.


Would you give up a well-paying office job for a job as an artist with no idea how much you'd make each month?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If by artist you mean painting or drawing then no cos I can't do those :lol I know exactly how much money I'd make from that, likely zero LOL.

What's your favourite song of 2018?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Favorite song from the 80's?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

(also incidentally my favourite song of all time!)

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My sleeping pattern is funny atm due to tearing me right tendon playing cricket .

Who's your favorite film star and why?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Daniel Kaluuya, that boy going to be a star once he starts getting starring roles.

Most underrated Marvel Actor


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Batista.

Worst marvel cartoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fred and Barney Meet The Thing.

The Wasp or Ant-Man?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Jubilee or Magik


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Neither

Home alone 1 or 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

2 because its got Tim Curry. The other two sequels were trash. 

South Park or Family Guy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't really like either, but probably Family Guy.

What colour is your hair?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

?

Ursula or Scar?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Scar.

Who would you eat first: Timon or Pumbaa?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pumba more meat.

Snagglepus or grape Ape?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Snaggle.

Which users have changed their names. I'm confused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone except us.


Françoise Hardy or France Gall?

OR

Worst movie of the year?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

LMAO @ phantom giving more options to avoid none of the above answers

Francoise Hardy
Tales from the Hood 2

Bug you hate the most


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Roaches.

Forget bugs, are there any LARGE predatory animals that live near you that you need to look out for?
(If it sounds like I'm speaking from experience, it's because I am.)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> LMAO @ phantom giving more options to avoid none of the above answers
> 
> Francoise Hardy
> Tales from the Hood 2
> ...


Centipedes, spiders are teddy bears compared to centipedes.

What is your occupation?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Roaches.
> 
> Forget bugs, are there any LARGE predatory animals that live near you that you need to look out for?
> (If it sounds like I'm speaking from experience, it's because I am.)


I live in New York city. The largest predatory animals that are from here are sex offenders.

What's your occupation?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Retired entertainer and craftsman.

Thing you're most looking forward to in 2019?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My trip to New York for Mania 35 :mark:

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes. I used to wear contacts but I don't see the need to anymore.

If you can live anywhere other than where you live now, where would it be?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> My trip to New York for Mania 35 :mark:
> 
> Do you wear glasses?


I do actually. I been legally blind since an accident I had when I was a young kid I ran through a glass door and shards off glass impaired my vision. 

What's the most money you ever spent on a single purchase and what was it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheshire said:


> Yes. I used to wear contacts but I don't see the need to anymore.
> 
> If you can live anywhere other than where you live now, where would it be?


NYC or London. Love me some big cities.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I do actually. I been legally blind since an accident I had when I was a young kid I ran through a glass door and shards off glass impaired my vision.
> 
> What's the most money you ever spent on a single purchase and what was it?


I think my current laptop, it cost $1500.

What's the website you go on the most?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> NYC or London. Love me some big cities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to say Facebook. I always open up a facebook tab whenever I am surfing the web. It's a big time consumer.

What have you done in your life that you are the most proudest about?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Graduating from university (Y)

What song is stuck in your head right now?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never too much
I just don't wanna stop
Oh, my love






What song are you most replaying right now? (That you can't stop listening too)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

According to my last.fm profile...






Do you collect anything?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just Video Games, I guess. Used to collect DVD's, but with Netflix now and stuff, I don't bother. Although, I've been converting to mostly Digital these days with everything. Just easier than discs. 

How excited are you for Survivor Series on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2/10

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mix of sunniness and cold.


Favorite thanksgiving food?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, corn.


Do you still have all your original Star Wars figures from the 70's (assuming you had them in the first place)?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Never had them

Are there too many reboots these days?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

What's the most disgusting food combo you can think of?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

600000 Calories triple bypass burger







Did you watch the movie this ad comes from (The Starving Games)?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

VIRUS:

No. Reboots and remakes have existed since the early years of cinema. Stories are meant to be retold, reinterpreted, and kept alive.

Cat:

No.

Gwendoline Christie would be a good Clea?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No she's only good at playing heroes or thugs.

Will wrestling ever have another great black wrestler?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heroes... like Clea, who led a revolution against the tyrannical ruler of the Dark Dimension and is often an active participant in the mystical fight for good?

Seems heroic to me.

Possibly.

Kairi Sane or Charlotte Flair and why are you wrong?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kairi. I don't feel _it_ with Charlotte, even though she's got all the tools & is a good wrestler. Never could connect with her. Just my two cents. Although, she makes for a great Heel, which is why I find it baffling that she isn't one.

The best Takeover show so far?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no idea :argh: 

When was the last tiem you watched porn?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

2 days ago. Helped me sleep better. :aryep

What was the last YouTube video you watched?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Billy Kidman's 'You can run' titantron.

First wrestler you ever played as in your very first wrestling game?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no idea, probably Christian

Favourite video game from the first games console you owned?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Mario 64 probably. 

What is an underrated Video Games console? *cough* Dreamcast *cough*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nintendo Gamecube. Had some awesome titles but got overshadowed by the Wii and the N64 which was loved more out of nostalgia. 

What is your opinion on valentines day?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I fucking despise it. Fuck you all of you happy couples. :sadbecky

Your favourite TV Gameshow?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

overrated

edit: Jeopardy

Favorite psychological thriller


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not about love, but to a publicity stunt in which the companies make you believe you have to buy stuff to make the people you love feel special, just like Father's Day, Mother's day, Christmas, etc

EDIT: Who wants to be a Millionare?

DOUBLE EDIT: Mystic River

Why do people support jobbers that have no chance of succede? :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because they need to get a girlfriend 

What is a country that most people love but you think is really overrated and you would not travel to?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because they are true fans that stick with their favourites through the worst. (Y)

Edit: Ibiza.

Will you miss Rep? :mj2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, I spread around plenty earlier. :mj2 

Should I go back to Bella Hadid avatars?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

YES

Should I stop using green font?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Why? :side: I've had more avatar compliments since I've used ones of Danielle. :lmao

And yes

Favourite breakfast food?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find Bella hotter :shrug

Coffee and Tamales con chicharron (fried pork)

Favourite alcoholic beverage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well she is tbh but meh :shrug 

Cider

Do you drink any plant-based milks (Almond, Soy, Oat, Coconut etc) ?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Favorite Disney cartoon character


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Uhhhhhhhhh Tarzan...

What is your favorite moment in the last 5 years?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Going to the 40th anniversary party for Phantom of the Paradise and hanging out with Jessica Harper... dressed as the Phantom.

Now that reps are dead, should the Phantom spam all of your walls with pictures of Clea?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. Be prepared.

Most underrated DC superheroine?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have visitor messages switched off, so feel free :lmao

I don't know any DC superheroines.

What's one of your TV guilty pleasures?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't have "guilty" pleasures, but Electra Woman and Dyna Girl is close enough.










Favorite Broadway musical?

OR

Favorite Disney song?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only.like Rocky Horror Picture Show. I find musicals mundane at best.

What's your favourite musical?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street










Best horror film remake?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im feeling lazy today. Texas chainsaw massacre.


Favorite Matthew mcconagey horror film?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Werewolf of Wall Street.

Vampires or zombies?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vampires, they are hotter

Godzilla or King Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The 1933 Kong is one of my favorite movies, but they're equally badass as monsters.

The Mummy (Kharis) or Frankenstein (Frankenstein's monster... if you wanna be a jerk about it)?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Frankenstein


Harpies or gorgons?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gorgons










Jiangshi or Yūrei?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jiangshi

Charlotte Flair is the WWE Main Roster Wrestler Of The Year. Agree or Disagree?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Disagree. 

Attenborough. Does he make the best documentary?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Indeed he does.

What is your dream car?*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The one I'm driving now. I always wanted a Corvette Stingray made in the year I was born, and that's exactly what I bought.


Do you own your own home?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Any car that comes with a driver, because I really don't care about cars and I hate to drive

EDIT: YES and No, This is my grandparent house, but he passed away, so it belongs to his 3 children: My mom, my aunt and my uncle, but since my mom passed away long ago and my uncle and my aunt have their own places they left me the house to take care of it

Which place would you like to visit?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cheshire said:


> The one I'm driving now. I always wanted a Corvette Stingray made in the year I was born, and that's exactly what I bought.
> 
> 
> Do you own your own home?


*Nope.*



Mordecay said:


> Any car that comes with a driver, because I really don't care about cars and I hate to drive
> 
> Which place would you like to visit?


*Would love to visit the States one day.

Whats your favourite TV show?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RuPauls Drag Race. 

Who's the best drag artist of all time?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tim Curry











Best Tim Curry film other than Rocky Horror?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tim Curry wasn't a drag artist. Bit I'll let it slide cause its Tim Curry. My favourite other role is in the wild thornberrys I think. 

Why is Tim Curry such a legend?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clue.










Best episode of the original Twilight Zone?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Will the real Martian please stand up?











Best episode of Doctor Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talons Of Weng-Chiang (counting the entire serial... suck a lemon, nerds!)










Best Sherlock Holmes story?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Hound of the Baskervilles











Best Edgar Allan Poe story?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cask of Amontillado










Best version of Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1925 Lon Chaney version











Best movie featuring Lon's son Lon Chaney Jr.?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein










Worst Marvel superhero?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Squirrel Girl

Favorite powerless super hero?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nightwing.











Favorite character from Zenescope comics?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Squirrel Girl is great!!!! :thelist

Calie Liddle 

Best comic book sidekick?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

*sigh* Clea.

Worst comic book sidekick?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone who's not Clea or Jason Todd.

Best comic book sidekick?

(Ignore my weird Clea obsession.)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dick Grayson (when he WAS a sidekick).

Who in the whole Bat-Family (including Azrael) has the best chance of kicking Batman's butt?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably Nightwing.


The Marx Brothers or The Three Stooges?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oooooohhh.... I'll say Stooges for now.


Buster Keaton or Harold Lloyd?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buster Keaton.










Audrey Hepburn or Katharine Hepburn?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Audrey.


Zsa Zsa Gabor or Eva Gabor?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Calie Liddle












Eva Gabor

What's a paladin?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A silly line.

Most overrated superhero of all time?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Batman. 

Yeah I said it, come at me. :frankiehi

Most _underrated_ superhero of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm glad you asked... 

*clears throat*


*CLEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark :woo :asuka











Best X-Man/X-Men?

Green rep for Magik.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Rogue~~










:thirst

Best Avenger?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's not Magik... :darryl

The Wasp










Best anime character?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

L Lawliet. (Death Note.)










Best video game controller of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best Christmas movie?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

How the Grinch Stole Christmas. (2000.)










Coolest OG Nintendo game of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost 'n Goblins, son!










Most overrated anime?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Piece, haven't watched much, but the little I've seen found it boring

Favourite animated movie from this year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibles 2 :mark










Who should play Clea in the MCU?

OR 

Why should Phantom shut up about Clea?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Caity Lotz or Emily Rickards











Should they make a new full-feature Hollywood-style Doctor Who movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmm... I shall add them to my Clea list.

Yes... if they hire people who love and understand the material. 

Should Universal give the Monster universe idea another go?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No. They want a horror avengers and NOT what fans of the characters actually want. 

Who will join the MCU first, X-Men or Fantastic Four?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably the Four. 










Who has the superior rogues' gallery: Batman or Spider-Man?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The X-Men. 
Though I don't like either Batman or Spidey, Batman has the better rogues gallery. I'd rather Joker than any of Spidey's foes. 

Favourite X-Men villain? Can't choose Apocalypse or Magneto.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Magneto, such a complex character with true motives

What are your plans for New Year's Eve ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Rogue's gallery."

Ugh. I need to think before I post. Thanks for not quoting me, people! Fixed.

Twilight Zone marathon. :mark

The X-Men or the Avengers?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Magneto, such a complex character with true motives
> 
> What are your plans for New Year's Eve ?


Didn't read the full question.


X-Men any day of the week.

Who's your fave F4 villain that's not Dr. doom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Men: Mister Sinister or Mystique.

Four: Galactus. I also have a soft spot for Mole Man.










Best horror movie villain?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was expecting a Mole Man mention. :lmao

I'll always choosing Dracula. 

Favourite woman wrestler above all others?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, Mole Man is vaguely phantomesque.










Asuka. Used to be Bull. 

Most overrated comic villain?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I find Apocalypse pretty overrated. 

What would be your ultimate X-Men line up (pick 7)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is hard:

Magik 
Gambit 
Storm 
Rogue 
Kitty Pryde
Beast
Cyclops

HM: Jubilee, Dazzler

Wolverine can GTFO.










Top five Tekken fighters?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just gonna choose the 5 I use a lot.

Panda, Yoshimitsu, Eddie Gordo, Marshall Law & Paul Phoenix. 


Top 5 MK characters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Scorpion
Sub Zero
Noob Saibot
Cyrax
Reptile

Top 5 SF characters you main?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eddie Gordo 
Michelle Chang
Christie Monteiro
Paul Phoenix
Lee Chaolan

Edit

Ehonda 
Chun Li 
Balrog 
Dhalislim
Vega 


Five hottest fighting characters in any video game franchise?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sakura










R. Mika
Rose 
Juri
Dhalsim 

EDIT:

Hsien-Ko
Poison
Juri Han
Whip
Morrigan 

Ultimate X-Men line-up (pick 7)?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magneto, Wolverine, Cyclops, Phoenix, Mystique, Professor X and Rogue.

Favourite James Bond actor?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roger Moore. 










Best Sherlock Holmes actor?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ian McKellen

The Jungle Book (1967) or The Jungle Book (2016)?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The jungle book 1967

Best version of a star is born?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1954.










Best Mummy movie? 

Green rep for 1932.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of them. The Mummy is crap. 

Best slasher villain of the 80s?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Freddy Krueger

Better Kane hodder Villain,

Jason or victor Crowley?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> None of them. The Mummy is crap.
> 
> Best slasher villain of the 80s?


Have you seen the 1959 movie? It has the feel of a slasher film. Christopher Lee is legitimately creepy as the bandaged one.

Jason.

The Evil Dead or The Beyond?

If zrc answers this:

Ultimate X-Men line-up?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm, Gambit, Sage, Psylocke, Beast, Bishop & Colossus. So pretty much Xtreme XMen with a heavy hitter in Colossus thrown in. 

And Evil Dead. 


What's your lineup for the next stage of the MCU Avengers?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was going to throw in Colossus. Magik needs her bro.

Doctor Strange (leader), Clea, Spider-Man, Black Panther, The Wasp, Ant-Man, Valkyrie, She-Hulk, Namor, Hellcat

Half Avengers, half Defenders.

Who should be the villain in the next Avengers movie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Iron Man 

PLOT TWISTTTTTTTTTTT

Who better than Canyon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best Christmas special of all time?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The one I switch off 

Who do you want to win the Royal Rumble?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Men's: Samoa Joe

Women's: Kairi Sane

Magik or Scarlet Witch?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik. Scarlet is overpowered and overrated. 

If you had to pick 6 obscure X-Men to form a team, who would they be?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Banshee
Sunfire
Cannonball
Fantomex
Namor
Legion



Best superhero with no powers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spirit... if we're only talking about comic book characters.










Best superhero love interest and why Clea?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lois Lane


Worst superhero love interest


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Karen Page hands down 


Best superkick user not named Shawn Michaels.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Lois Lane
> 
> 
> Worst superhero love interest


How is it that you're always the one to answer that question when I ask it?

Morgana Blessing. She's honestly fine, but I despised her for the crime of not being Clea.

EDIT:

Yokozuna

Most overrated superhero movie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Either Black Panther or The Dark Knight


Superhero movie that needs more love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman

Zombies or vampires?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystery Men

Vamps

What is your go to era of comics?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mid-90s to early 2000s DC

Worst era in comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That sweet spot between the Silver Age and the Bronze Age... late '60s to early '70s. Also fond of a lot of Golden Age stuff.

EDIT:

Mid to late '90s.

Captain America or Superman?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Late 90s marvel


EDIT:
Captain America 

Best current comic book runs?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mister Miracle and Eternity Girl.










Most underrated superhero team?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystery Men

Favourite Fantastic 4 member?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

zrc said:


> Favourite Fantastic 4 member?


George Harrison.

In reference to what it is, what is it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asuka's tits??????

Worst movie of this year


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ocean's 8 (out of the ones I saw, though I mostly saw non-2018 films this year. Ocean's 8 was fucking shit on a stick though)

Best celebrity death of the year?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Favorite offbeat/weird Christmas movie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Krampus, I guess

Real tree or fake tree


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fake.

Favorite Defender?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hulk

Favorite Titan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But Strange and Clea are Defenders... 

Raven

Least favorite JLA member?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Superman

Favorite slasher remake?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does Phantom of the Opera 1989 count?

Best female-fronted punk band?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure, why not.


Debating but lets go with Blondie.


Favorite Star Wars character?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Worst Finishing move of all time?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Favourite AC/DC song?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Whole Lotta Rosie

Favorite Black Sabbath song?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heaven and Hell

Favourite music album of the 2010s?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should Kiernan Shipka play Gwen Stacy in the MCU?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Favorite cw dc hero?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why not? :sadbecky

None of them. Sorry.

Favorite MCU hero?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not at all who I imagine when I think of gwen stacey. If she wasnt already in the marvel universe I'd say olivia holt would be a better choice.

Falcon. Dude should suck but he makes it work somehow 

Fav mcu love interest not named clea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Whoever Jenna Coleman was playing in that minor role in Captain America.


Who should play the Doctor in Doctor Who after Jodi?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tilda Swinton.

Favorite Universal horror film?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Psycho count?

Favorite Hitchcock movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess I'll allow it, but I ain't diggin' it.

Strangers on a Train

Most overrated comic story of all time?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Most overrated comic story of all time?


Watchmen

Most Underrated comic story of all time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange (1974) #1-5/the Silver Dagger arc. Strange fans love it, but there aren't as many Strange fans as there should be. Weird and wonderful stuff. 










Most overrated DC superheroine?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Are any of them overrated? If this was Marvel, I could give you an answer.

Worst Transformers Series.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I remember thinking Energon was kinda weak.

Coolest giant robot in all of fiction?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Energon was flat out terrible

Gurren Lagann


Worst Gundam series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was going to ask you if I should give it another chance, but I think you answered my question.

Mobile Suit Victory Gundam

Best anime of the 1970s?

OR 

Best anime movie of all time?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets put it this way: The Bay-former movies were better than Energon


Best anime of the 1970s?

OG Gundam

Best Gundam series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. I don't remember it being THAT bad, but I think I'll keep away from it... for now.

Mobile Suit Gundam

Best magical girl anime?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah. The only piece of TF media I could say is worse is Kiss Players


Sailor Moon

Best Harem Anime?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ouran High School Host Club










Best female lead in an anime?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Ouran High School Host Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....Well at least you didn't say Tenchi Muyo


Uhhh, I just Put Kurisu Makise

Worst Couple in DC Comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought it was a cute little show... Harem's not my scene. 

Joker and Harley Quinn.

Best harem anime? I'm curious now...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To me, Highschool DxD


Worst animated media based on a comic book?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I liked it, but you definitely liked it more than I did.

The Avengers: United They Stand

Most underrated Batman villain?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, that one was pretty bad

Hugo Strange

Overrated Batman villain (Excluding the Joker)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bane. 

Batman's Rogues' Gallery or Spider-Man's Rogues' Gallery?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Batman's, Joker trumps all.

Favorite Brat Pack member?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ally Sheedy










Best segment in an anthology horror movie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Depends on my mood but normally its either










or











Favorite horror anthology host not named Rod Serling?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Boris











How's 2019 treating you so far?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So far so good.

Who's your favourite X-Man?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nightcrawler











If Batman had stayed dead, who would been the best person to replace him?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Joker because I'm an asshole.

Favorite Tarantino character


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably Major Marquis Warren from The Hateful Eight. Probably. Not sure. The Hateful Eight is for sure Tarantinos best movie. Tarantino has some great characters. All of Sam Jacksons are good. Shoutout to Chris Tucker as Beaumont Livingston in Jackie Brown. The ONLY great scene in that movie. As well as The Bride, of course. Gotta get some Kill Bill in there, because it's my shit. Used to be my all time favourite before Django and The Hateful Eight changed my mind. 

Favourite character from The Big Lebowski?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Walter.

Do you think WWE will ever be "cool" again?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No. Not while they remain PG (which will be forever because of sponsorship deals) and have boring guys like Bryan in the main event.

What is your opinion on transgender people?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are just like any other people :shrug.

Do you think this will be an interesting year when it comes to wrestling, when all the big moves that are happening?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah, I guess it could be quite interesting. Looking forward to see where it goes.

Do you think All Elite Wrestling will become real challengers to the WWE in the next 3 years?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If they play their cards right and lock down high tier talent so WWE can't get them, why not


What was the worst movie to come out last year?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't seen many, but Fallen Kingdom was pretty trash

Do you think WWE should go back to PG-13?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes. They are losing the kids anyway, isn't the main audience like over 45's now? I'm guessing it's sponsors that would stop them though.

When was the last time you sat through all 3 hours of Raw live?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Back when 3 hours was a once in a while thing and not every week


Worst TV show last year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't watch much tv. The worst I watched was Jessica Jones season 2. It just wasn't compelling compared to the first one. However, I'm picking Arrow, because I stopped watching it, and that says it all. I can guess that I would think it's as bad as ever since Felicity is still alive. She needs to get stabbed with a sword down her throat and coming all the way out the back end of her. I would LOVE that episode. 

Worst video game of 2018?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaq Fu: A Legend Reborn


Grooviest magician in the Marvel Universe NOT named Stephen Strange?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik 

Give me some joshi names to sign in TEW.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani, Kagetsu, Arisa Nakajima, Jungle Kyona, Hana Kimura, Chihiro Hashimoto, Hikaru Shida, Momo Watanabe, Tam Nakano

The Fantastic Four or the Avengers?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Avengers

How tall are you?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

5'10

Rate my sig out of 10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7

Will you watch NXT UK Takeover?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a bad rating considering it's Mordy :bjpenn


Nope


What is your favourite rock band?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Poets of the Fall

What day of the week do you look forward to the most?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friday


What was Randy Orton's best year?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tuesdays :grin2:










Too bad they are never on the show anymore :sadbecky

EDIT: 2009

Do you know how to cook?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Asuka or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:asuka



Favourite fruit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Banana










Best Phantom obsession?

OR 

Best video game of the 1990s?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weirdest porn fetish?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worst Phantom obsession?

OR 

Best comedy movie of the 1980s?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clea :eyeroll 


Why is Phantom so bad at answering questions?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because you ask terrible questions. :fact

Best thriller movie?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Rear Window

Best coming-of-age film?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time










Best animated film of this decade?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of them.

Best Disney classic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not even ParaNorman? That one's creepy.

Fantasia or Alice in Wonderland. Honorable mention to Nightmare Before Christmas... which I guess is old enough to be called a "classic" now. :lauren

Worst animated Disney film?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those late 90's-early 2000's animated movies they did, there was one about cows I think

Home on the Range

Best Pixar movie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bugs Life. Don't care for the rest. 

Best DreamWorks film


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice Age, love that movie

Best Post 2000's superhero movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monsters vs. Aliens

EDIT:

THAT'S NOT DREAMWORKS, MORDY.

Doctor Strange. Shock.

Best Studio Ghibli film?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Only one I seen was ghost in the shell 2 so that

Favorite Troma film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worst Marvel character of all time?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Litterbug 











Favorite Wu tang Clan Member?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghostface Killah.

Buster Keaton or Charlie Chaplin?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buster Keaton 

Steve McQueen or Clint Eastwood


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eastwood

Steven Spielberg or George Lucas


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Spielberg 

Martin Scorsese or Christopher Nolan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Martin Scorsese

Most WTF comic book character you've seen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That hindsight fucker. forget his name

Favorite MCU sidekicks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn... MCU... can't say Clea. :sadbecky

Wong, Mantis, and Luis from Ant-Man.

Lamest magician in comic book history?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Extraño











The most stereotypical character in comic book history?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ebony White

Wonder Woman or Captain Marvel?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phone or laptop?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Laptop

Lilian Garcia or JoJo?


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

StylesClash90 said:


> Laptop
> 
> Lilian Garcia or JoJo?


Lillian. 

You're stranded on an island you can bring 1 thing. 

a) a friend of your choice
b) a canoe and fishing rod
c) a gun and ammo


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

b) canoe and fishing rod


Paige or AJ Lee


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Paige AJ Lee always annoyed me

Elizabeth or Sunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elizabeth

Peyton Royce or Olivia Wilde?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Peyton Royce.

Do you have a dream car?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.










Why should Magik be in the MCU?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She shouldn't. Unless she's cameoing as a student who later joins in battle. 

What will happen first. Storm in Black Panther movies or Rogue in Captain Marvel movies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Storm in Black Panther

Who should Marvel cast as


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some actor that hasn't done anything in a while. I know next to nothing about the character (not interested in doing so).

Who should play Gambit in the MCU? Red rep for anyone who mentions Tatum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit! I wanted the Doom one! 

The dude from Hannibal Rising,

Who should play Clea in the MCU?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Nicholas Cage

Who should mainevent wrrestlemania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka


Who should play Clea in the MCU?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What's wrong with Drederick Tatum?






Any good actor who can believably imitate a cajun accent.....or have one naturally. I don't know who those actors would be off the top of my head.

EDIT - LOL, I'm way late. 

Honestly, I don't know. I am NOT good with casting questions. Somebody who's good and who looks like the character.

On a scale of 1-10, how excited are you to see Wolverine fight Hulk on the big screen?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Minus 614284926393. I don't like Hulk or the other one. 

Why did everyone want Angela Bassett as Storm?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

5.

EDIT:

I don't know.

Mysterio, the supreme Spider-Man villain or Carnage, the '90s in character form?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mysterio

Who should be the next James Bond girl ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

Best version of Dracula?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jenna Coleman

Edit: Christopher Lee

Nightmare on Elm Street or Friday the 13th


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knowing the world Bond will be getting shaken and stirred with a black man, instead of a bond girl. 

Far as I'm concerned Christopher Lee IS Dracula. Mention to Nosferatu too.

Freddy >>>> all. 



Who is the greatest bond villain?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scaramanga. :dance

Doom Patrol or Teen Titans?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Teen Titans

Donna Troy or Cassandra Sandsmark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

With very little knowledge, Doom Patrol. I hate the Titans. Doom Patrol wins automatically because they have Danny The Street, who is a sentient street.

EDIT - Donna Troy? I don't know who either of them are. I know Donna Troy is some relation to Diana, that's good enough.

Who is the greatest Star Wars villain (Note: Rep for the clever answer, which is what I'm looking for.)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jar Jar Binks.

Best Disney classic?




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ah, you missed. I was looking for Kathleen Kennedy.


Dunno who that is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, you missed. I was looking for Kathleen Kennedy.

Aladdin or Beauty And The Beast. Probably Aladdin. Hunchback actually has my two favourite songs, but the rest of the movie is kinda meh.

Best MCU movie besides Infinity War

EDIT - She's the President of Lucasfilm who's responsible for the new movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Jar Jar Binks.
> 
> Best Disney classic?


Alice in Wonderland, Fantasia, Snow White, Dumbo, and Peter Pan are my top 5.

Doctor Strange because... Doctor Strange.

Worst Disney classic?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thrawn

Edit: I don't know

Mega Man or Mega Man X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mega Man.

Stop-motion or CGI?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ah, you missed. I was looking for Kathleen Kennedy.
> 
> Aladdin or Beauty And The Beast. Probably Aladdin. Hunchback actually has my two favourite songs, but the rest of the movie is kinda meh.
> 
> ...


Only cared for Guardians. So that. 

Fuck that bitch then. :lmao 


Doctor Phantom said:


> Alice in Wonderland, Fantasia, Snow White, Dumbo, and Peter Pan are my top 5.
> 
> Worst Disney classic?


Anything after Lion King. 


Don't really know, I think CGI lacks charm half the time, and kinda hokey. So stop motion I guess. 


Will we see timon and pumbaa dress in drag and do the hula in the new movie, or will it be removed as its offensive to snowflakes?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably

Frozen: Overrated or just overexposed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overexposed. 

Favorite Disney animated short?

OR

Favorite Disney villain?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope the sequel hasn't got a shitty song that invades the charts for 3 years like the last one.

Ursula is my spirit animal xD
Then Scar, Hades, Jafar and Cruela.

Pokémon a pop culture phenomenon or Japanese monster shit that got outta hand?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, it's both. It is a pop culture phenomenon, but at the same time, it's one that sucks.

Why the FUCK is anime a cultural phenomenon?



zrc said:


> Only cared for Guardians. So that.
> 
> Fuck that bitch then. :lmao


To be fair, she has produced some of the greatest movies of all time. The Indiana Jones trilogy, the Back To The Future trilogy, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Jurassic Park if you're into that (I wasn't personally into it. I need to re-watch it), Schindlers List which I've never seen, probably wouldn't be for me. Among others. ET. I liked ET but didn't LOVE it, it didn't have enough eventful moments in it.

Now, granted, when you ask what a producer or an executive producer actually DOES, you can get 10 different answers. Sometimes it's a very involved role, sometimes it's just putting up the money to fund it. Regardless, she does have SOME good credit on her resume. However, she's not a Star Wars fan and she's gone in full swing of making Star Wars a feminist fantasy, so her recent track record is insanely bad.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> To be fair, she has produced some of the greatest movies of all time. The Indiana Jones trilogy, the Back To The Future trilogy, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Jurassic Park if you're into that (I wasn't personally into it. I need to re-watch it), Schindlers List which I've never seen, probably wouldn't be for me. Among others. ET. I liked ET but didn't LOVE it, it didn't have enough eventful moments in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, granted, when you ask what a producer or an executive producer actually DOES, you can get 10 different answers. Sometimes it's a very involved role, sometimes it's just putting up the money to fund it. Regardless, she does have SOME good credit on her resume. However, she's not a Star Wars fan and she's gone in full swing of making Star Wars a feminist fantasy, so her recent track record is insanely bad.


A producer is only as good as their last movie. They can have all the classics in the world but it only takes one clunker to ruin it. Why would you put a non star wars fan, in a producing role in a star wars franchise?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far. Everybody makes a bad movie. There isn't one director who hasn't made a stinker. Tarantino, Spielberg, Scorcese, Coppola, they've all made crap.

Believe me, I'm NOT giving her a pass. She should've never been in this position and certainly should've been kicked out. She's the reason that Star Wars is becoming an unpopular brand.



> A producer is only as good as their last movie. They can have all the classics in the world but it only takes one clunker to ruin it. Why would you put a non star wars fan, in a producing role in a star wars franchise?


I'd imagine she's had a heavy working relationship with George Lucas, considering she has/had one with Spielberg, who was heavily involved with George Lucas. Probably came recommended. I don't know.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the FUCK is anime a cultural phenomenon?


High end animation that American studios only rarely do, a look into a foreign culture, a look at how said culture views us, the fact thats its animated and yet goes farther into story telling and how graphic it can be than most western animated fare.

Better Darth: Vader or Revan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> High end animation that American studios only rarely do,


Personally, I fucking hate anime animation. :shrug



> a look into a foreign culture, a look at how said culture views us, the fact thats its animated and yet goes farther into story telling and how graphic it can be than most western animated fare.


All I see is a bunch of nonsensical bullshit that doesn't have anything to do with anything. It's completely random.

Vader. I'm sure that's the wrong answer, but I don't know the books. 

What's the worst casting in a comic book movie ever?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Personally, I fucking hate anime animation. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what anime you've watched, but ok then

David Hasselhoff as Nick Fury

Best casting in a comic book movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christopher Reeve as Superman.

Worst change in a good comic adaptation?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've watched the entirety of Afro Samurai, which was kind of entertaining.....a bit, because of Sam Jackson, but made NO sense. I've seen the pilot of My Hero Academia, two of Death Note, the pilot of Berserk, 3 or 4 of Dragon Ball (Not Z. Dragon Ball), the pilot about the Hunter that I forget the name of. Hunter X or some shit. I've seen a few others. If the pilot just completely turns me off, I just won't watch it again. If I can stomach it, I'll give it one more, in Dragon Balls case, 3 or 4 because I didn't mind it as much, but it's all SO RANDOM. None of it makes ANY sense, it's just all over the place.

Wrong. The correct answer is JK Simmons as J. Jonah Jameson.

Worst change? I don't know, I'll have to think about it for a minute.

Worst Mortal Kombat character (no trolling)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> but it's all SO RANDOM. None of it makes ANY sense, it's just all over the place.


To be fair, much of america's animation is as well, 90s Warner comes to mind. Heck Animaniacs was built on it.

Shinjoko(sp)

Best change in a comic book adaptation


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I understand American cartoons just fine. Animaniacs was "wacky" but it wasn't nonsensical. The characters might have been portrayed as nonsensical but I followed the plots. 

This is gonna be a weird answer because I DESPISE this movie, but in Batman v Superman, pretty much the worst comic book movie ever made, the decision to alter Batmans voice with a voice modulator. I appreciate that one change. It has always been SO STUPID that Batman, who is a BILLIONAIRE, doesn't hide his voice with a voice modulator. 

Speaking of, I just figured it out. It's the Bale Batman voice. That's the worst change. GAHBAGE. It STUNS me to this day how someone as expert a craftsman as Christopher Nolan allowed Bale to just.....vocally rape an otherwise amazing movie. I don't know how to express it any better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything about Wong in the MCU Doctor Strange. Though that film is not without its faults, I thought the way they handled Wong was perfect. 

Who is the most underappreciated supervillain of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DARKSEID

Same question


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hugo Strange

Overrated Super Villain of all time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Always found the big bads pretty overrated. Apocalypse, Galactus, Thanos. 

Sugar Man. The world needs more Sugar Man :lmao

Why was Vinnie Jones the worst casting choice in X-MU history? I'll also accept answers for January Jones, Nicholas Hoult and JLaw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Because none of them are good actors and were picked for reasons other than talent.

Best Animated Marvel cartoon from the 90s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:confused

Mysterio. I think he has the potential to be a compelling villain, but he hasn't really been utilized. He could be Marvel's Scarecrow.

X-Men.

Should the Phantom go back to bed?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

X-Men obvs. 

And the couple episodes of Spidey that featured them.


Were you a Nickelodeon kid? Or a Cartoon Network kid?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because he's the Juggernaut, bitch.

I thought Anna Paquin as Rogue and Halle Berry as Storm weren't the best, either. I didn't know there was anything wrong with Nicolas Hoult. I'm not huge into X-Men so I don't know what he fucked up about Beast, but I didn't notice him.

Pretty much the whole cast isn't that great, though, except for Stewart, McKellan, Fassbender, Mcavoy, Jackman and Brian Cox. And obviously Reynolds if you count him, because Deadpool is kind of X-Men but kind of not, plus Brolin, and the guy who played Colossus in Deadpool. He was fucking great.

Oh, and Rose Byrne is really good too.

EDIT - Late again, am I.

I was definitely not a Nickelodeon kid, though I did watch Rugrats. I didn't watch much animated tv other than The Simpsons and Batman The Animated Series in the early to mid 90's, honestly.

I don't know, favourite episode of Batman: The Animated Series?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelsey Grammar was the perfect casting for Beast. It was just hidden in a shower of shit.

Whichever episodes included Joker. I wasn't a Batman kid, but remember some joker episodes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> X-Men obvs.
> 
> And the couple episodes of Spidey that featured them.
> 
> ...


Both

Did you watch USA's Cartoon Express back in the day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark :mark :mark 

Good times. :banderas

The Killing Joke or Henry IV, Part 1?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither.

What 90s cartoon will get the live action treatment next? I'll go with Ed, Edd and Eddy. No doubt snowflakes will get offended.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Killing Joke, because I have actually read it

Edit: None because they will likely suck
Tiny Toon Adventures or Animaniacs. 

Right answer wins you a cookie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was more into Animaniacs. Loved them both though tbh. 

Dinosaurs. A 90s kids classic or Disney Saturday afternoon shite?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Kelsey Grammar was the perfect casting for Beast. It was just hidden in a shower of shit.
> 
> Whichever episodes included Joker. I wasn't a Batman kid, but remember some joker episodes.


That is definitely the correct answer.






0:23 :sodone

How you do a laugh like that is beyond me.

I'll go with 90's kids classic. It's probably crap, but it amused me as a child. I didn't watch much of it, but it did. I'd need to see it again.

Who do you want to face Bryan at Mania?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought Dinosaurs on DVD recently. Baby absolutely was the precursor to giving kids Ritalin :lmao

I don't really know about who faces Bryan. Would be funny if they swerved everyone and Rollins chose him in the end. 

Should Asuka be in the main event?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lamest Batman villain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably one of the obscure ones from the 60's tv show. From the comics, Crazy Quilt, I guess. I've never actually seen anything with him in it. As far as lame villains who appear, I've never liked Croc, Clayface, Ivy, etc.

Lamest Superman villain?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes to :asuka.

I tend to love all of the goofy villains, so it's hard to say...

I guess Zsasz.

EDIT:

BvS Lex.

Lamest Spider-Man villain?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion:Surprised you didnt pick Kite Man 


The Prankster

Edit: Typeface
Best Superman Villain (Other than Lex or Darksied)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm fine with Kite Man. 

Y'all understand that I prefer my superhero stories goofy, right?

Mister Mxyzptlk










Most underappreciated superhero team?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't read comics so, i dunno man. 

What would your entrance music be if you were a wrestler?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome to my Nightmare by Alice Cooper


Most underappreciated superhero team?

OR

Best film of 2018?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't watched many films in 2018, so I would say Infinity War of the 5 I've seen

Best GOT character


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Books: Tyrion

Show: Tywin

Worst wrestler in WWE?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone who isn't Asuka or Andre. :goaway

Best rock album of the 1980s?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Back in Black lol

Best Rock Album of the 2000's


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lateralus by Tool

Favorite horror movie of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom of the Opera '25.

Same question.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't know I don't have one I love more than the others.

Saw. A horror masterpiece or a typical gorno film of the 00s?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

First one was fine. The sequels just went into bad torture porn territory 


Blade Runner or Total Recall


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blade Runner

What is your favorite wrestling moment?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake and Alice teaming up at WM3. :dance

Most underappreciated movie monster?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shrek


The best movie of 2018?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't think I watched anything from last year. Nothing I can remember anyway. 

Most annoying song of all time?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Avril Lavigne's Complicated. UGH.

What kind of weather do you like the most?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cloudy and rainy.

Workrate or Mic Talent?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunny, slightly warm but not too hot. 16°C to 20°C and sunny is my ideal weather. Anything above 30°C is just uncomfortable. 


Edit: mic skills.


Who would you like to see as women's champion in 2019 that hasn't held the title before?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody. That belts only gonna be passed around to Ronda, Becky and Charlotte. SD women's belt is irrelevant. 

Who do you want as the next women's tag champs?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Favourite wrestling game of all time?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TEW. 

Worst wrestling game ever?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WCW Backstage Assault. :lauren

Favorite novel?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula and LOTR equally. Which always made me chuckle they cast Christopher Lee in both. 

Favourite indie game?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bastion

Which current NXT star do you think has the most potential?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhea

Your favourite United States Champion of all time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good ol' Chris Lee. Sad I never got to meet him. 

Here's to you, old friend:






Cuphead

Rick Rude

Favorite play?

OR

Favorite superhero TV show?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did manage to see Lee once. He was at the London convention with other horror icons. 

Rocky Horror & X-Men animates series.


Favourite Japanese woman (can't be a wrestler)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not jealous... 

Ringo Sheena, Rumiko Takahashi, or everyone in Shonen Knife

Best non-Rocky performance by Tim Curry?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pennywise, Nigel Thornberry & Legend. 

Favourite incarnation of DX?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I lied. I would've done horrible, unspeakable things to get a glimpse of Sir Chris IRL

OG. 

Best final girl?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno what that means. 


Favourite 90s kids show, that isn't animated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror trope. The last woman standing. She's the one who confronts the killer/monster. Think Nancy in A Nightmare on Elm Street or Laurie in Halloween.

Goosebumps.

Best horror/monster series of all time?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Popular Mechanics for Kids

EDIT: I don't know, I don't watch Horror

Favorite movie from 1994


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cemetery Man

Favorite film from 1989?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1994







1989







How about any movie pre-1960's?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade, or Back To The Future II. Probably Last Crusade. IDK.

EDIT - Nothing pre 1970 matters. I'll say the Adventures of Robin Hood with Errol Flynn. It's the best version of that story, bar the Disney one.

Favourite film of 1988 and why is it Who Framed Roger Rabbit? Fuck, I just realized Die Hard is 88. Roger Rabbit is better imo...

?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because Roger Rabbit is pure brilliance. 

That's another one we agree on. :anna

Best movie villain of all time?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I guessed you were talking about the horror trope. Thing is I don't like any of them, I legit want them all dead. Although not a girl, Ash Williams is the only survivor I like in horror films.

Best movie villain of all time? Disney. 


Favourite film of 2000?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What a dark year for film... Shadow of the Vampire.

Favorite non-Star Wars film of 1977?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't have said Star Wars anyway. Probably Hills Have Eyes or Close encounters. 

Favourite film of 1982


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creepshow

Best film of 1986?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Best film of 1976?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie










Goku or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Strange

What was the very first movie you saw in the theaters?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy..

I can't say...

What is a film you love that everyone else seems to hate?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Willow or Krull

How many sugars in your coffee?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

0, drink coffee like once a year.

What is your favorite action movie?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Running Man











Would you rather be a boss or a worker?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Worker easily, Less stress and it's not my type of role.

If You were a wrestler contacted by either Jim Ross or Eric Bischoff during the Monday night wars, Who would you try out for WWF or WCW?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ECW. 

Favourite current sitcom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rick and Morty.

Favorite album?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

In the Nightside Eclipse - Emperor

Best wrestling match you've ever seen in person?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Never been in person

Favorite member of the shield, Wyatt family, and new day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean, Bray, Big E.

:cheer GWEN STACY :cheer OR mary jane :lauren?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hotter or nicer..GWEN

Fresh food that you make, or pre-made ready meal?


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Fresh Food. 

You can only have one: Underwear or Socks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neither. :goaway

Which is more important: authorial intent or reader response?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Reader response, once a creative art is released into the world it's no longer the author's. It's up to the audience to interpret how they see fit.

Favorite winter food?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Food is food. No such thing as winter food. 

Best talk show host?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm partial to Talk Is Jericho.

Best wrestling manager in the modern era?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero, if you're talking the last decade. 

Favourite internet urban legend?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

That Al Gore invented it. :lol (naw, its just the only one i can think of.)

Who will emerge as the next great wrestling booker?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Primo Colon

Would u rather deal with 100 sjw's or 100 douchtubers?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Least favorite Marvel superhero and why Deadpool?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wolverine. 

Least liked DC hero?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damian Wayne 

Best female supervillain of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best and worst MCU movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best:










Worst:

Thor: The Dark World 


Best videogame based on a Marvel comic... that was released before 2010?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man: Web of Shadows

Most anticipated movie of 2019?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Followed by Endgame and New Mutants.

Why are we fascinated by superheroes?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because it's our modern day mythology. Humans are natural story tellers, it's in our DNA, and the best stories are escapism from the mundane nature of every day life, that allow us to let our imaginations run wild.

Why would you want to see Godzilla more than End Game? ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra, King Ghidorah, and Rodan. :mark And Sally Hawkins. :mark

Favorite MCU Avenger?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see Mothra, King Ghidorah, Rodan and Sally Hawkins in your list...

Doctor Strange or Captain America. I guess Doc, IDK.

Least favourite MCU character?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I almost put Mothra on the list today. Went with Mayu and Kairi instead.


Malekith.

Best DCEU character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're still not Doctor Strange...

Aquaman, from Aquaman, not Justice League. Maybe I'm missing someone, but the DCEU is not good overall, so there's very little to choose from.

Worst DCEU character that isn't Joker or Lex (because they're too obvious)?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But MCU Doctor Strange is dead forever...

Jimmy Olsen 

Worst DCAU character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, sure he is...

I'm surprised you didn't go with Steppenwolf. I almost went back and included him in that list.

Worst character in the DC Animated Universe.....geez. Generally the DC Animated characters are pretty good. I guess I'll go with that guy who lives in the sewers from Batman TAS. Batman had a few bad villains in his show. I didn't like Man-Bat, Baby Doll, etc, but that guy in the sewers from the vague memories I have of that episode is just horrible.

There's also a lame character in Superman TAS who's supposed to be Zod, but he's not Zod and I don't know if they weren't legally allowed to call him Zod for some bizarre reason, but that change never sat well with me.

What wrestler would you most like to fire if you could only choose one?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brock Lesnar with immediate effect. 

Best Marvel TV Universe show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daredevil.

What MCU tv superhero would you most want on the big screen?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daredevil. 

What would you have done if Erron Black wasn't in MK11?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing, because he was never not going to be in MK 11, because he's by far the most popular of the 8 new characters introduced in MK X. 8*D

In all seriousness, I would've ranted about it and then bought the game anyway.

Who would you take out and include in the MK 11 roster? Just limit it to 1 character a piece for the sake of time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd take out Geras, not keen on him at all. Replace with Sindel. I wanna see that hair with the new graphics.

Who do you see making the dlc (12 spots) for MK11?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We only know about 6 spots, a Kombat Pack 2 has not been announced. We'll probably get it, but I'm sticking to 6 for now.

They said we'll get some fan favourite characters, so probably Smoke and Sindel, some other popular MK character, maybe Rain. They won't give us Fujin unfortunately because they hate him. Probably 3 guest characters. At least 2. Hopefully this is finally the game for Spawn, as they have the license to use him, or had, at least. I have to assume it's still an option because they didn't use him in Injustice 2 and they wouldn't not take advantage of having him, at least I can't imagine they wouldn't.

Favourite Fatality?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Least favorite Marvel superhero and why Deadpool?


 You didn't answer the question..... We're gonna have to throw hands


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

None

Favourite Adam Sandler movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Worst Adam Sandler movie?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wedding Singer

Edit: Jack and Jill
Worst Video Game you have ever played


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brink

If you could see one wrestling match that never happened, what would it be?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Asuka. :lenny

Who is the best Spider-Man villain?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If I combine the movies and the comics: Dr Octopus and it aint even close.

What was the saddest MCU death?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Plucky the Arachnid Lad 2: European Vacation



Mysterio. :sadbecky



Best female comic book character of all time?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Storm I guess.

Amazon or eBay?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Amazon

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I Saw the End - Pallbearer 

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Birdbox, It's actually quite scary.

Last wrestling match you watched?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Batista HHH WM21

Ever wrestled you neighbours dog?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

No way.

Waffles or Pancakes?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Waffles, Pancakes are overrated.

Light or dark?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman.

Best play by Shakespeare?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

A Midsummer Night's Dream

favorite novel ever?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

See username.

Is Hikaru Shida a perfect human?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

easy question.

your top 3 bands ever?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Subject to change:

1. Alice Cooper (the band, not the solo artist)
2. Queen (with Freddie)
3. Blondie/Shonen Knife (tie)

Top 5 favorite movies?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pulp Fiction
Mullholland Drive
The Matrix
Apocaypse Now
Se7en

Uff hard to narrow it down to 5.

What is the worst TV trope in your opinion?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fat comics with hot wives

Best tv show based on a comediennes life/act


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfunkel and Oates 

Should Sally Hawkins be my next avatar?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No not old school enough. 

Do you play your enemies like a game of chance?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes. 

EDIT

No.

Should I change my sig? If yes, to what?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate Micucci.

Doctor Strange is cool?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool enough.

RKO or Stunner?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stunner

Jaws or Jurassic Park?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jurassic Park, I have never seen Jaws

Justice League or Justice League Unlimited?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Pikachu or Jigglypuff.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Pikachu I guess.

Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Thousands. (No, I'm not kidding.)


Bruce Wayne as Batman or Dick Grayson as Batman?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There is only one true Batman.

Superman or Thor?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Superman

Favorite Robin? Mine's Dick Grayson if any of you wanted to know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> There is only one true Batman.


Agreed.










Burt Ward or Buckley.

Favorite female supervillain?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Selene.

Favourite book


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gears of War The Slab.

Country with the rudest people?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Selene.
> 
> Favourite book


Phantom of the Opera, The October Country, Geek Love, We Have Always Lived in the Castle, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Jane Eyre, Something Wicked This Way Comes, The Demolished Man, and The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.

What a rude question...

Best movie about ghosts?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Candyman

Favorite puppet from puppetmaster


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Favorite Peter Cushing role?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here B4 Star Wars nonsense. :woo

Van Helsing, Sherlock Holmes, or Arthur Grimsdyke 

Favorite Vincent Price role?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Who
















Van Helsing



Edit: The villian in House on Haunted Hill

Favorite Christopher Lee role that isn't Dracula


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So want to pick count duku just for laughs lol

But actually the devil from the stupid's 

Favorite Parody movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frederick Loren.

Duc de Richleau, Rasputin, and Kharis

EDIT: Young Frankenstein and Blazing Saddles.

Favorite Marvel heroine?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spaceballs

Edit: She-Hulk
Worst movie you have seem recently


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sextuplets not even close

Favorite blaxploitation movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't hate any movies. In fact, the "worse" they are - the better I like them.

Edit: Blacula

What are your feelings on the Birdemic movies?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They're crap. The Room looks like a work of art in comparison 


Views on The Room


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I've never watched that.

Do you have a favorite band/singer?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Sextuplets not even close
> 
> Favorite blaxploitation movie?


I have to answer this one...

Blacula, Three the Hard Way, Coffy, and Black Mama, White Mama

It's fun.

EDIT:

Alice Cooper, Cab Calloway, and Blondie come to mind.

Best killer doll movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gotta go with Chucky....


Best role by Warwick Davis?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Willow.

Best Brad Dourif role


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

All of them


Favorite Bruce Campbell role


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Best film featuring Satan as a lead role?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Freddy or Jason


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Aww I love the room and birdemic. I especially love that the director of birdemic has his white main character talk in a stilted Asian accent somehow and that he's probs also a stalking version.

Freddy

Favorite Vincent price movie remake?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Fly







If all animals and creatures were suddenly make sentient, who is now top of the food chain?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka

Most overrated superhero of all time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Worst WWE booking decision of the last month?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not giving every belt to :asuka.

Best new fictional character of 2019?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre losing to Ricochet.

EDIT

Robin (saying it to make you happy)

Best match of The Rock?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Provided it counts, Billy Butcher. I know The Boys is adapted from a comic book that came out a decade ago, but it's new to television. If that doesn't count, I guess I'll say Cliff Booth from that mediocre/bad Tarantino movie, just because there's no one else.

EDIT - WrestleMania 17.

Favourite Bray Wyatt match?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Survivor Series 2016 - Team Raw vs Team SmackDown (Men's)

Favourite MITB cash-in?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk on Jeff Hardy

Should MITB be abolished because it's run its course and is just an excuse to put the title on a jobber without building them up?


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

@emerald-fire

CM Punk's first cash-in against Edge.

Always thought he looked bomb as fuck with the WHC belt.

A wrestling event you dislike that most would say is amazing?

sorry @Kratosx23 we posted at the same time lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great choices. Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood is far from a perfect film, but the characters are brilliant. 

Also, Robin is in it! :mark 

Wyatt vs. Bryan at the '14 Royal Rumble.

I am too old and distracted for this. Ugh.

I'm not sure how to answer that.

Is Asuka groovy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Considering that during most events, Asuka, Bray, Owens and Joe are either off the show or buried, pretty much all of them. 

Worst world champion of all time?

EDIT - No. "Groovy" is a word used to describe disgusting hippies. Asuka is the greatest force of human charisma walking the planet.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kofi Kingston

Miz or Jericho? Better mic skills?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho. Easily. Miz is overrated.

What will happen first, someone I like wins the world title or WWE does a rating below 1?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bret Hart. He's not the worst, but I never dug him.

EDIT:

The first one, I hope. Bray or Joe would be excellent.

Should I log off and get some work done?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely not.

What's the worst food you've eaten this year?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I had some swordfish that made me sick.

Is Samara Weaving Margot Robbie's evil twin?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I have no idea who she is.

Ever wrestled your neighbours dog?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. 

What are your thoughts on that upcoming Joker movie?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Neutral I personally don't like it.

Will you be buying WWE 2K20?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No.


Do you watch a lot of horror movies in October?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yep Always go through the Friday the 13th series at least once. Might try to incorporate Halloween this time as well. 

What is your favorite standup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steven Wright and Emo Philips come to mind.

Is "Weird Al" Yankovic Earth's Mightiest Hero?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Great choices. Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood is far from a perfect film, but the characters are brilliant.
> 
> *Also, Robin is in it!* :mark


Yeah I noticed that. Weird given all the shit her mother has said about Tarantino being a weirdo over the years. To be fair he is clearly a weirdo, makes fucking great movies though.

And no, he absolutely is not.

Is the post Endgame MCU going to suck?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably yes

Did Young Justice season 3 suck?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't say.

Is Kate Micucci the best?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Extreme no. 

Netflix or Prime?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prime. It has more benefits like the free/faster shipping, discounts and such alongside the series/movies content.

Video game trend that you think needs to go?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was only focusing on the movies/tv content, but whatever. I'll make that clear next time.

I should say lootboxes, but 4k. Honestly, todays HD is FINE. Can anyone really even tell the difference? I'm scared to death we're gonna get to a place where I have to upgrade my television just to play games because the PS5 simply won't run non 4k games, and I don't have space for a 4k tv (nor do I need to waste the money). Those things are the size of a bed.

Music or podcasts?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> I was only focusing on the movies/tv content, but whatever. I'll make that clear next time.
> 
> I should say lootboxes, but 4k. Honestly, todays HD is FINE. *Can anyone really even tell the difference?* I'm scared to death we're gonna get to a place where I have to upgrade my television just to play games because the PS5 simply won't run non 4k games, and I don't have space for a 4k tv (nor do I need to waste the money). Those things are the size of a bed.
> 
> Music or podcasts?


Yes. The difference is visuals heavy movies in very noticeable. Some films look absolutely sensational in 4k. I bought my 4k tv and bluray player a couple of years ago and have never regretted it. 

Well both, because it depends what situation I am in. If I'm driving for a long time or getting some work done, podcasts. If I'm in the gym or just driving a short distance, music. I listen to both regularly. If I was forced to pick one, I'd say music.

Do you think WWF in 1998 is overrated? Many call it the best every year, but honestly for me everything other than Austin, Rock and Vince sucked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah.

Best performance in a "bad" movie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ray liotta in the identical.

Favorite final girl/ guy in a horror movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion in Suspiria (1977).










Best monster in a non-horror movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. Tough one. 


I'll go with... The Cyclops from The 7th Voyage of Sinbad, The Giant Squid from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, and Edward Scissorhands. 

What is your favorite horror movie?


OR

If you're not a fright fan, what is your favorite Marvel movie?


----------

